# Ho bisogno di parlare con chi c'e' passato



## VcomeVendetta (5 Febbraio 2011)

Ciao a tutti. 
Ho un disperato bisogno di parlare con persone che ci sono passate.
Sono stanca di confrontarmi con amici che, non avendo toccato con mano, semplicemente se ne escono con frasi fatte da talk show. Chi e' per lasciarsi, chi e' per il perdono. Ma NON SANNO.
E dopo diventa difficile rimanere amici di chi ti consigliava la strada che non hai preso.
Sono stata tradita una volta, scoperto immediatamente ( dopo 4 giorni ).
Sei mesi di calvario, lui che si pente, non ama l'altra e non la cerca piu', mi mostra i messaggi di lei, cerca in ogni modo di recuperare.
Dopo due settimane di discussioni fino a notte fonda lo caccio di casa, ci lasciamo, poi con tira e molla torniamo insieme, forti solo del nostro amore.
Sono contenta della mia scelta, e' durissima, in certi momenti lo amo, in altri lo odio. 
Ma la ricerca di un figlio che non arriva ha sicuramente influito sulla nostra vita di coppia. Non lo sto giustificando, dico solo che ho capito le cause che hanno portato la nostra coppia a stare male, pur essendo innamorati. Certo che lui non doveva tradirmi, io non l'ho fatto, ma almeno riesco a comprendere perche' due persone innamorate possano perdersi.

Io sono ancora anestetizzata, per questo ho tanta paura un giorno di svegliarmi e pentirmi. Esiste una "prova del fuoco" che posso fare adesso per capire se sto facendo la cosa giusta? 

Cosa mi manca di piu'? Prima ero CERTA di amarlo. Adesso lo spero, vivo sulle montagne russe.
Io sono una persona orgogliosa, faccio fatica a perdonarmi di perdonarlo. Ero tra quelle che avrebbero consigliato "lascia quel bastardo".
Non ho bisogno di lui economicamente, non abbiamo figli, non sono niente male e non ho paura di stare sola. Pero' inaspettatamente ho intrapreso la lunga, orribile via del perdono.

Ho solo bisogno delle vostre voci.
Grazie
Sposina frantumata.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (5 Febbraio 2011)

*Vi prego*

Vi prego, mi sento la persona piu' sola del mondo... Ve lo dice una che dal di fuori sembra allegra e forte.
Scrivete anche solo una lettera, ho solo bisogno che qualcuno la' fuori mi dica qualcosa.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Vi prego, mi sento la persona piu' sola del mondo... Ve lo dice una che dal di fuori sembra allegra e forte.
> Scrivete anche solo una lettera, ho solo bisogno che qualcuno la' fuori mi dica qualcosa.


La soluzione c'e'  l'hai scritta poco fa 




VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> E' gia' un inferno tentare di perdonare chi si pente, figuriamoci se vale la pena fare 'sta fatica per chi va fiero di cio' che ha fatto.
> Meriti di meglio, pensa solo questo.
> Meriti amore da un uomo che sa dare valore a questo sentimento e a te.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (5 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Vi prego, mi sento la persona piu' sola del mondo... Ve lo dice una che dal di fuori sembra allegra e forte.
> Scrivete anche solo una lettera, ho solo bisogno che qualcuno la' fuori mi dica qualcosa.


La mia e' una voce che forse non gradirai sentire, visto che sto dall'altra parte della barricata. 
Pero' ho passato anch'io le mie "prove" nella vita, perciò capisco come anche poche parole possano aiutare nel percorso della sofferenza.
Comunque benvenuta 
immagino che non sia facile ricostruire un rapporto stando dall'altra parte. Io ho subito un tradimento esclusivamente sessuale. Dopo i primi momenti di rabbia e dolore pero' l'ho dislocato in quell'ambito... appunto sessuale. Se il coinvolgimento fosse stato diverso probabilmente avrei chiuso la storia.
Tu sola potrai arrivare ad una decisione... una prova del fuoco? Capire quanto realmente lui tenga a te. Se ci tiene veramente te lo dimostrerà. Se lo ami veramente saprai perdonare. Ci devono essere comunque le basi della fiducia per andare avanti.
Il tempo ti aiuterà.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (5 Febbraio 2011)

*Ho solo bisogno*

Che qualcuno mi dica che se passero' anni a lottare per perdonarlo non e' per forza un atto di meschina rassegnazione ma forse un atto di coraggio, che non lede la mia dignita'.
O anche che mi si sputi in faccia... Io della vita e dell'amore non so piu' nulla.
Grazie di avermi risposto.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (5 Febbraio 2011)

*Eh, bel dubbio che hai espresso... Il tipo di tradimento*

Tradimento solo sessuale o anche con coinvolgimento.
Lui era cotto, ma quando l'ho scoperto basta, puff, non l'ha piu' vista. Io ti giuro che ho passato mesi a dirgli "se vi amate state insieme" e lui mi ha detto che il sentimento che credeva di provare era svanito. Solito discorso su quanto si sentiasse c.....e ad aver pensato di amarla, etc etc.
Lui sta cercando di recuperare, finalmente vuole traslocare e fare gli accertamenti medici sulla sua sterilita', io lo vedo che ce la sta mettendo tutta, ed e' sincero (purtroppo gli controllo posta, facebook e telefonino e lo faro' fino a quando non tornero' serena).
Non mi nasconde nulla e lo vedo innamorato.
Pero' a letto io... Poco dopo il fattaccio ci stavo bene e anzi mi piaceva di piu', da quando siamo tornati insieme io non mi sento coinvolta, non sempre. Da "clandestini" (lasciati) era bellissimo, adesso io .., faccio tutto ma meccanicamente... A volte torno quella di prima, a volte ho la testa piena...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Tradimento solo sessuale o anche con coinvolgimento.
> Lui era cotto, ma quando l'ho scoperto basta, puff, non l'ha piu' vista. Io ti giuro che ho passato mesi a dirgli "se vi amate state insieme" e lui mi ha detto che il sentimento che credeva di provare era svanito. Solito discorso su quanto si sentiasse c.....e ad aver pensato di amarla, etc etc.
> Lui sta cercando di recuperare, finalmente vuole traslocare e fare gli accertamenti medici sulla sua sterilita', io lo vedo che ce la sta mettendo tutta, ed e' sincero *(purtroppo gli controllo posta, facebook e telefonino e lo faro' fino a quando non tornero' serena).*
> Non mi nasconde nulla e lo vedo innamorato.
> Pero' a letto io... Poco dopo il fattaccio ci stavo bene e anzi mi piaceva di piu', da quando siamo tornati insieme io non mi sento coinvolta, non sempre. Da "clandestini" (lasciati) era bellissimo, adesso io .., faccio tutto ma meccanicamente... A volte torno quella di prima, a volte ho la testa piena...



Smetti di andare a caccia ... ritorna "preda" :cooldue:.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (5 Febbraio 2011)

*Hai ragione*



Mari' ha detto:


> Smetti di andare a caccia ... ritorna "preda" :cooldue:.



Per fortuna vedo che istintivamente controllo sempre meno. Devo smettere del tutto, hai STRARAGIONE.
Dev'essere uno dei tanti gradini da fare.
Maro' che fatica ogni giorno ;-)

Grazie, di cuore, per avermi letto e risposto.
---grazie---


----------



## Eliade (5 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Che qualcuno mi dica che se passero' anni a lottare per perdonarlo non e' per forza un atto di meschina rassegnazione ma forse un atto di coraggio, che non lede la mia dignita'.
> O anche che mi si sputi in faccia... Io della vita e dell'amore non so piu' nulla.
> Grazie di avermi risposto.


Ciao! Lederebbe la tua dignità se lui non fosse sincero e se tu fossi un parente di uno struzzo! 
Siccome non mi sembri una tipa che fa finta di niente (vuoi per paura, vuoi per altro), direi che la tua dignità non è mai stata messa in gioco, non si può dire di certo per la sua...


----------



## VcomeVendetta (5 Febbraio 2011)

*La sua ...*



Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao! Lederebbe la tua dignità se lui non fosse sincero e se tu fossi un parente di uno struzzo!
> Siccome non mi sembri una tipa che fa finta di niente (vuoi per paura, vuoi per altro), direi che la tua dignità non è mai stata messa in gioco, non si può dire di certo per la sua...


La sua dignitá... Quando l'ho scoperto e' quello che gli ho detto : "A parte quello che hai fatto a me... Ma capisci cos'hai fatto a te stesso? Ti sei buttato via".
La sua dignita' se la riparera' lui, gli fa sol bene sentirsi un pirl@ per un bel po'.
Grazie per le risposte, non ti so dire quanto stessi per esplodere.
Perche' il tradimento scava un bel fossato tra te e il mondo...


----------



## Daniele (5 Febbraio 2011)

Hai fatto una scelta coraggiosa, ti dico solo questo! Non è da struzzi, ma da persone decisamente e seriamente forti. Sarà lui a dover convivere il resto dei suoi giorni con la sua "prilaggine", se ti fa piacere stare con lui stacci e vivi bene, vedrai giorno per giorno che la punizione se la auto infliggerà da solo.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Ho un disperato bisogno di parlare con persone che ci sono passate.
> Sono stanca di confrontarmi con amici che, non avendo toccato con mano, semplicemente se ne escono con frasi fatte da talk show. Chi e' per lasciarsi, chi e' per il perdono. Ma NON SANNO.
> E dopo diventa difficile rimanere amici di chi ti consigliava la strada che non hai preso.
> ...


In effetti sei talmente "fresca" che qualsiasi cosa ti si consigli potrebbe solo sembrarti inutilmente banale.

Questa tua nuova esperienza è, appunto, nuova e troppo intima per essere condivisa come credi. In realtà, in questo momento, sei sola con te stessa. Non ha caso nutri forti dubbi sul tuo agire e sulle eventuali conseguenze di scelte fatte in un momento di debolezza.

Intanto sfogarti non è per nulla sbagliato, vedrai che tra tutti gli interventi ed aiuti che riceverai riuscirai in qualche modo a pensare più razionalmete a tutto questo.

In ogni caso, volendo interpretare quel poco che racconti, sembrate ancora molto innamorati e lui molto pentito. Mi sembrano punti sufficientemente forti per portare avanti il discorso del perdono, sul quale sembri propendere.

Avete, inoltre, ancora un largo margine di progettualità che potrebbe ridarvi la giusta complicità. Come i figli, ad esempio, e solo qualora sarete riusciti a ricostruire seriamente su nuove solide basi.

Un consiglio? Vivi tutto questo come un'esperienza che, a prescindere dalle scelte che farai, servirà sicuramente a rafforzarti.

Quindi non tormentarti inutilmente in morbose ricerche di e-mail, messaggi e messaggini, non sono quelle le cose di cui hai bisogno. Almeno non dal momento in cui lui sembra, da come scrivi, realmente pentito.

A proposito, che valenza ha, secondo te, la storia parallela di tuo marito? Per lui intendo.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Tradimento solo sessuale o anche con coinvolgimento.
> Lui era cotto, ma quando l'ho scoperto basta, puff, non l'ha piu' vista. Io ti giuro che ho passato mesi a dirgli "se vi amate state insieme" e lui mi ha detto che il sentimento che credeva di provare era svanito. Solito discorso su quanto si sentiasse c.....e ad aver pensato di amarla, etc etc.
> Lui sta cercando di recuperare, finalmente vuole traslocare e fare gli accertamenti medici sulla sua sterilita', io lo vedo che ce la sta mettendo tutta, ed e' sincero (purtroppo *gli controllo posta, facebook e telefonino e lo faro' fino a quando non tornero' serena*).
> Non mi nasconde nulla e lo vedo innamorato.
> Pero' a letto io... Poco dopo il fattaccio ci stavo bene e anzi mi piaceva di piu', da quando siamo tornati insieme io non mi sento coinvolta, non sempre. Da "clandestini" (lasciati) era bellissimo, adesso io .., faccio tutto ma meccanicamente... A volte torno quella di prima, a volte ho la testa piena...


Ciao, intanto benvenuta. Il controllo ossessivo sta a significare che è crollato qualcos'altro, oltre alla fiducia. E Il tuo corpo si ribella (in modo sano) a quello che la mente si nega di vedere. I sentimenti non svaniscono alla scoperta di un tradimento (parlo del tuo compagno). O sentimento non era da parte sua o da parte dell'altra.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> sembrate ancora molto innamorati e lui molto pentito.


Ti sembrerà strano ma per una volta dissento. C'è altro sotto.


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ti sembrerà strano ma per una volta dissento. C'è altro sotto.


Ci mancherebbe, sei tu ad avere un certo sesto senso...se non mente sarò il primo a complimentarmi con te.


----------



## Sabina (5 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Tradimento solo sessuale o anche con coinvolgimento.
> Lui era cotto, ma quando l'ho scoperto basta, puff, non l'ha piu' vista. Io ti giuro che ho passato mesi a dirgli "se vi amate state insieme" e lui mi ha detto che il sentimento che credeva di provare era svanito. Solito discorso su quanto si sentiasse c.....e ad aver pensato di amarla, etc etc.
> Lui sta cercando di recuperare, finalmente vuole traslocare e fare gli accertamenti medici sulla sua sterilita', io lo vedo che ce la sta mettendo tutta, ed e' sincero (purtroppo gli controllo posta, facebook e telefonino e lo faro' fino a quando non tornero' serena).
> Non mi nasconde nulla e lo vedo innamorato.
> Pero' a letto io... Poco dopo il fattaccio ci stavo bene e anzi mi piaceva di piu', da quando siamo tornati insieme io non mi sento coinvolta, non sempre. Da "clandestini" (lasciati) era bellissimo, adesso io .., faccio tutto ma meccanicamente... A volte torno quella di prima, a volte ho la testa piena...


Se lui si fosse stato veramente preso dall'altra se ne sarebbe andato appena "scoperto". Invece ha scelto te.
Certo se a letto le cose per te non vanno benissimo e' un punto di riflessione che va approfondito. Eviterei anche di cercare di avere un bimbo in questo momento. E farvi aiutare da uno psicoterapeuta di coppia?


----------



## Daniele (5 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se lui si fosse stato veramente preso dall'altra se ne sarebbe andato appena "scoperto". Invece ha scelto te.
> Certo se a letto le cose per te non vanno benissimo e' un punto di riflessione che va approfondito. Eviterei anche di cercare di avere un bimbo in questo momento. E farvi aiutare da uno psicoterapeuta di coppia?


Sabina, quando si finisce traditi i problemi sessuali dopo del tempo sono la norma...poi possono essere anche peggiori o minori, per esempio dio accuso ancora parecchi danni su quel lato e visto che di donnette in mezzo ci sono state potrei dire che non è il rapporto con la mia ragazza il problema, quanto ben altro.


----------



## aristocat (5 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se lui si fosse stato veramente preso dall'altra se ne sarebbe andato appena "scoperto". Invece ha scelto te.
> *Certo se a letto le cose per te non vanno benissimo e' un punto di riflessione che va approfondito*. Eviterei anche di cercare di avere un bimbo in questo momento. E farvi aiutare da uno psicoterapeuta di coppia?


Mah, mi chiedo se non sia normale, fisiologico all'indomani di un tradimento avere un calo dell'affiatamento erotico.  
Magari perchè viene messa in discussione quell'intimità che c'era prima, perchè forse in quel momento si può avere l'impressione di essere nudi di fronte a un (semi-)sconosciuto... o comunque di fronte a una persona profondamente diversa da quella che si conosceva :blank:


----------



## Sabina (5 Febbraio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mah, mi chiedo se non sia normale, fisiologico all'indomani di un tradimento avere un calo dell'affiatamento erotico.
> Magari perchè viene messa in discussione quell'intimità che c'era prima, perchè forse in quel momento si può avere l'impressione di essere nudi di fronte a un (semi-)sconosciuto... o comunque di fronte a una persona profondamente diversa da quella che si conosceva :blank:


Quello che mi chiedo io e' se dopo un calo sia possibile che il desiderio ritorni. Il calo per lei non c'è stato subito, anzi dice che per un po' le cose sono anche "migliorate". A prescindere da tutto, e' un sintomo, un segno che le manda il suo corpo e per questo deve fare chiarezza anche su questa cosa. Magari col tempo questo problema potrebbe risolversi... come no. E il sesso e' comunque una componente importante nella vita di coppia.


----------



## aristocat (5 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che mi chiedo io e' se dopo un calo sia possibile che il desiderio ritorni. Il calo per lei non c'è stato subito, anzi dice che per un po' le cose sono anche "migliorate". *A prescindere da tutto, e' un sintomo, un segno che le manda il suo corpo e per questo deve fare chiarezza anche su questa cosa. *Magari col tempo questo problema potrebbe risolversi... come no. E il sesso e' comunque una componente importante nella vita di coppia.


Verissimo. Un aspetto da non sottovalutare, senza però lasciarsi andare a decisioni affrettate


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se lui si fosse stato veramente preso dall'altra se ne sarebbe andato appena "scoperto". Invece ha scelto te.


Sabina guarda che non succede quasi mai. Se un uomo è veramente preso dall'altra la moglie la lascia prima.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che mi chiedo io e' *se dopo un calo sia possibile che il desiderio ritorni. Il calo per lei non c'è stato subito, anzi dice che per un po' le cose sono anche "migliorate".* A prescindere da tutto, e' un sintomo, un segno che le manda il suo corpo e per questo deve fare chiarezza anche su questa cosa. Magari col tempo questo problema potrebbe risolversi... come no. E il sesso e' comunque una componente importante nella vita di coppia.


Lui lascia l'altra a torna con te. E' l'euforia del momento, e la passione torna. Poi si comincia a ragionare. E ti tormenti. E ti arrabbi. Però lui è tornato e non puoi (vuoi) esprimere la rabbia per paura di complicare le cose. Così entri in un circolo vizioso. Che va spezzato per ricominciare, altrimenti a poco a poco la mancanza di intimità riporta al punto di partenza. E concordo sull'aspettare ad avere un figlio.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (5 Febbraio 2011)

Se per " valenza " intendi cosa abbia significato per lui... credo che avendolo messo sotto stress perche' facesse degli esami per la sua fertilita' (io avevo gia' fatto i miei ed ero ok) lui si sia sentito soffocare.
Intendiamoci, io non sono una donna soffocante, ma dopo quasi un annondi ricerca ogni mese io soffrivo sempre di piu' e sapevamo entrambi, per la dua storia clinica, che lui doveva affrontare il problema, o almeno provarci.
Invece rimandava esami e visite, fregandosene del fatto che io non fossi certo una ventenne, e questo ci ha allontanati parecchio. Ho nutrito molto astio, perche' si sa che se un uomo rimanda e' perché non vuole fare una cosa e cerca scuse. Avrei preferito un "non voglio figli" invece di questo suo prendere tempo.

Tutto questo per dirti che il periodo era molto brutto, io tenevo duro e aspettavo che lui si attivasse ma inutilmente, non volevo insistere ma mi sembrava egoista e cieco. Quella tensione prima o poi fa danni.

Io credo che non a caso lui abbia scelto come amante una con un figlio, della serie "finalmente una che non mi chiedera' di darle un figlio che non posso darle".
Ma non vorrei fare il Freud da quattro soldi, quindi in ogni caso lui cercava le solite cose: aria nuova, clandestinita' spensierata e forse voleva sotto sotto "farmi del male" per vie traverse.

Lui dice di aver creduto di essersi innamorato, non sa dire molto di piu'. 
E comunque a poco servono le parole dette A POSTERIORI da un fedifrago CHE SRA CERCANDO DI GUADAGNARE PUNTI. 
La cosa triste e' che la PRIMA che gli ha fatto la gatta morta da quando stiamo insieme lo ha fatto capitolare... Bella resistenza...

Se io fossi come lui avrei avuto 3 amanti all'anno per 6 anni e senza mai farmi beccare. Per fortuna non ho mai pensato di tradirlo manco per un attimo.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Qui sta la complicazione*

Mi ha chiamato in lacrime dicendo (in quel momento ci eravamo lasciati) che quel giorno era andato dall'andrologo che gli aveva detto che lui per fare un figlio puo' solo andare in clinica e procedere con l'inseminazione in provetta.

Quel suo dolore per me era insopportabile. L'idea che da lì in poi avrebbe avuto questa "sorpresina" per le sue future donne...

L'ho sentito così disperato che ... per la prima volta l'ho sentito vicino. Io con il mio dolore, luo con il suo.

Forse sto sacrificando tutta la mia vita per creargli un mondo dove il suo errore e' perdonabile e dove lui ha una donna che sa gia' che suo figlio si formera' in una provetta.
Forse sono proprio c0gliona, sorda al mio dolore, e vedo solo il suo.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Non me lo vedo tanto che rimugina sul passato...*

Io sono una persona felice della propria vita, e spero che anche lui lo sia della sua. Gli auguro che sappia riflettere su un po' di cose e che ne faccia tesoro, per se' stesso prima di tutto.
Non gli auguro riflessioni ventennali, credo gli basterebbe capire che a quanto pare lui non era il robot-casa-lavoro che aveva deciso di essere.
Si era chiuso in quella condizione, io gli dicevo "esci con gli amici, ubriacati e fai battute alle cameriere" nel senso che e' meglio avere una vita equilibrata tra lavoro, moglie, amici, sport. Io non volevo essere così al centro della sua vita, così "il suo tutto".... Perche' lo so che poi queste cose esplodono!!! Io sono sempre uscita con amiche e colleghi, lui ZERO. 
Qui si aprirebbe il baule del fatto che lui qui non ha amici: si e' trasferito dalla sua città alla mia nel 2006 e ... Non ha stretto neanche un'amicizia...
O___O sì, lo so, e' inquietante.
Si e' fatto 4 anni di lavoro e xbox ( vacanze a parte ) e BASTA.

Forse lui non e' normale al 100%... ma io come faccio a costringerlo a farsi degli amici? Piu' che dirgli ESCI E NON TORNARE PRESTO cosa dovevo fare? E appena lo ha fatto (cena con colleghi, ex colleghi e amici) mi ha tradito!!!

A volte mi sembra di avere in casa uno di quegli animali esotici delicatissimi e velenosi, che se ti scappano in strada o schiattano o fanno danni...


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Scusate non riesco a posizionare le mie risposte dove vorrei*

Rispondo con "quote" ma poi il testo finisce uns pagina dopo...


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

Non ti preoccupare. 
Sai a ben pensare lui ti ha tradto con una che un figlio lo aveva già...lui cfedeva amore, ma sinceramente per me era  un ripiego eevidente, proprio una fuga da un qualcosa che lo opprimeva. Non credo fossi tu ad opprimerlo, ma credo quelle analisi. Sai avere una risposta definitiva per un uomo in quel genere di cose è come dirgli "ehi, tu non servi a nulla come uomo, però puoi fare l'eonuco", sinceramente è uno dei pochi casi in cui posso capire lo smarrimento.
Tu non eri l'oppressore, ma eri la donna che voleva dire il suo completo fallimento come uomo (difficile da spiegare, ma  fidati di questo), quella il figlio lo aveva già e non sarebbe stato un rimarcare una sua mancanza.
Io posso dirti una cosa? Da quel post sul fatto che lui ritirate le analisi piangeva ho capito molto di lui, era purtroppo quello che lo spaventava, non fare i figlio con te, ma forse il dirti questo, il sentirsi escluso perchè uomo "fallato"   e quindi ha agito in maniera stupida, stolta e cretina. Ragazza, lui non ha amici e lo capisco, si fa fatica fuori della propria città a farsene, io me ne faccio pochissimi ed alla fine li ho conosciuti tutti grazie ad amicizie di amicizie...ma se  venissi estirpato dalla mia città è probabile che passerei molto tempo in solitudine, non con la xbox, ma con dei bei libri, non è anormalità o normalità, è che tutti siamo fatti a nostro modo e non sai quante persone come lui conosco.
Poi detta a te, la mia ex che mi ha tradito nonostante fosse nella sua città e a casa sua non voleva mai uscire con le amiche  ed io che cercavo di dirle che si sarebbe rilassata un poco...è uscita  l'unica volta per tradirmi con uno sconosciuto, fa te se adesso mi metterò a convincere mai qualcuno ad uscire.


----------



## dave.one (6 Febbraio 2011)

Tutti questi discorsi diventeranno la tua ossessione (non quotidiana, mi auguro), fintanto che non arriverete ad un punto in cui dovrete giocoforza fare una scelta, dura, difficile, e forse non condivisa: cosa fare di noi.
Come dici tu, sei entrata nella spirale delle montagne russe, e non se ne esce rimanendo nello stesso ambiente giorno dopo giorno, lavorando, mangiando, rassettando come hai fatto e come fai tutti i giorni. Ci vuole un elemento "irrompente" che possa fermare un carrello in corsa su di una montagna russa. Al momento giusto scoprirai qual è.
MI fa piacere sapere che lo ami ancora, ma sei sicura di amarlo spensieratamente? La tua fiducia è stata ben intaccata e, per un certo verso, lo status quo precedente, molto difficilmente tornerà. Non so quando potrai dire ancora una volta di mettere la mano sul fuoco per lui, ma ti posso assicurare che, dovesse capitare di dover scegliere di fidarti di lui, non ti abbandonerai mai più come prima senza pensarci, metterai ben definiti e chiari i tuoi paletti e questa sarà la tua ancora di salvezza, per non commettere di nuovo l'errore di appoggiare il piede senza sapere se il suolo sotto di esso è solido oppure no.
Cerca il dialogo, è l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti. E' l'unico modo attraverso il quale potrai avere le giuste carte in mano per poter effettuare una qualsiasi scelta per il tuo ed il vostro futuro.


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

dave.one ha detto:


> Cerca il dialogo, è l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti. E' l'unico modo attraverso il quale potrai avere le giuste carte in mano per poter effettuare una qualsiasi scelta per il tuo ed il vostro futuro.


Dave, in certi momento non si riesce ad avere dialogo, si è blocccati o come incompresibili agli altri, i sentimenti sono così forti e così tanti che non possono essre esprimibili. Lei deve prima capire cosa vuole seriamente, secondo me lo ama ancora anche se molto ferita, poi dovrà dialogare con lui, però permarrà un senso di diffidenza sempre e comunque, perchè chi ha tradito perde per parecchio tempo la libertà di fare quello che vuole.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Grazie*



Daniele ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare.
> Sai a ben pensare lui ti ha tradto con una che un figlio lo aveva già...lui cfedeva amore, ma sinceramente per me era  un ripiego eevidente, proprio una fuga da un qualcosa che lo opprimeva. Non credo fossi tu ad opprimerlo, ma credo quelle analisi.


Mi sono sopravvalutata, credevo di non far trapelare le mie ansie crescenti, invece gli arrivava eccome tutto il mio carico di tensione.

Ora vediamo se riusciro' a recuperare stabilmente la mia naturalezza sessuale, minata non tanto e non solo dal tradimento ma da un lungo periodo in cui lui non si e' curato e allora io stupidamente cercavo di intensificare i rapporti nei giorni fertili (mi aggrappavo a quella speranza). Credimi, la nostra intesa sessuale era perfetta, e credo che tornera' cosí, ma in quel periodo si e' "avvitata" su questo obiettivo, e lui e' arrivato a pensare che lo cercassi solo per procreare, cosa assurda perche' a me e' sempre piaciuto tantissimo!!!! 
Io volevo rendere non necessari gli esami e le cure che lui evitava, concependo naturalnente (pura follia, ci vorrebbe un Miracolo).

Tutto sto approfondimento su quella fase orribile perche' ci ha segnati e condannati. Io in certi momenti di DISPERAZIONE pensavo ADESSO LO TRADISCO CON UNO CHE GLI ASSOMIGLIA E HA IL SUO GRUPPO SANGUIGNO. 
Concepire era diventata una guerra da vincere. Come a dire "non collabori? Ce la faro' lo stesso".
Io ovviamente ho fatto questi pensieri ma senza pensare di attuarli, mi sentivo ostaggio di un marito che mi condannava a non avere figli o almeno la speranza. Non mi importa se non riusciremo ad averne, a me basta che lui sia al mio fianco. Lui all'epoca aveva imposto un tabu' orribile su questo, non mi ha neanche permesso di spiegargli queste cose, si definiva UN MEZZ'UOMO e si era chiuso. 

Chi vivra' vedra'... Oggi sento che ha senso averlo al mio fianco, mi ha ferita ma mi sta curando con pazienza. Chissa' domani. 
;-D


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

Carissima, se  non arrivassero ti direi una cosa bellla, pensa alla adozione, ci sono tanti pargoli che hanno bisogno di una famiglia e  di essere amati. Non ti focalizzare sul avere un figlio come atto e come scopo, potete fare quello che serve per averne, ma non fate diventare tutto una malattia, se no diventerebbe frutto di una  ossessione e non di amore. Però per ora fatti passare questo momento no, ok???
Sei forte, più forte di quanto possa credere, io al tuo osto avrei fatto un casino che non hai idea, forse avrei preso a botte l'altra....come lui, ma tu no ed è un bene, ma comunque non rprimere le cose che senti, ok???


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*L'elemento di rottura lo vogliamo entrambi*



dave.one ha detto:


> Tutti questi discorsi diventeranno la tua ossessione (non quotidiana, mi auguro), fintanto che non arriverete ad un punto in cui dovrete giocoforza fare una scelta, dura, difficile, e forse non condivisa: cosa fare di noi.
> Come dici tu, sei entrata nella spirale delle montagne russe, e non se ne esce rimanendo nello stesso ambiente giorno dopo giorno, lavorando, mangiando, rassettando come hai fatto e come fai tutti i giorni. Ci vuole un elemento "irrompente" che possa fermare un carrello in corsa su di una montagna russa. Al momento giusto scoprirai qual è.


Infatti stiamo organizzando casa e cose per trasferirci all'estero entro un anno.
Nessuno dei due rimpiange il passato, e molte cose del rapporto di prima sono per fortuna sparite... Le detestavo.
Credo che abbia capito che a me non frega nulla che lui guadagni bene o faccia carriera, che anzi odiavo quel suo vivere su un binario casa-lavoro e che detestavo il suo non parlare mai mai mai di se' stesso.
Voleva fare il " granitico ". Adesso ha capito che l'esoscheletro non va bene.

Preparare valige e scatoloni ci sta facendo rinascere. Niente e' certo. Ma forse prima vivevo con la mortadella sugli occhi. E comunque non mi sono mai fidata al 100%, non perche' lui mi facesse insospettire, ma perche' non l'ho mai fatto in vita mia. Non ho mai idealizzato qualcuno pensando che non potesse mai sbagliare.


----------



## Sabina (6 Febbraio 2011)

Il vostro rapporto non potrà più essere come prima, se riuscirete a superare tutto insieme sara' un rapporto più maturo e consapevole, e' nei momenti di difficoltà che ci si conosce veramente, che ci si mette a nudo davanti all'altro.... facile e' amare quando tutto va bene, difficile e' farlo quando ci troviamo di fronte ai difetti e alle debolezze dell'altro. 
Anche lui deve aver sofferto veramente in quel periodo. Il tradimento? Tutto sta a come uno interpreta le cose, sta a te scegliere se archiviare questa cosa e lasciarla li' e andare avanti. Penso dipenda dal carattere di una persona. Io considero l'importanza dei sentimenti, le dimostrazioni pratiche nel tempo... tutti sbagliano... il tradimento e' solo uno dei tanti modi di farlo e non e' detto che sia tra i più dolorosi. Si può far star male una persona, anche molto, anche senza tradire.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Oh io ho fatto in modo che tutte le amiche di lei lo sapessero*

Cosí da avvisarle XD.
Il figlio non e' piu' il mio obiettivo, e anzi io credo che in futuro, se non arrivera' naturalmente, anziche' farlo in provetta lo adotteremo.
Lo so che non si fa un figlio per ricucire un rapporto, lungi da noi fare questo errore.
Ora abbiamo molte cose da fare per noi, e la nostra "migrazione".
Non mi aspetto un giorno mi arrivi l'illuminazione improvvisa che mi toglie i dubbi e mi restituisce la fiducia.

Le magagne in una coppia entrano dalla finestra in un nanosecondo e poi le devi cacciare facendole scendere un gradino alla volta.
Tutto sta a non smettere mai neanche per un secondo di mettere se' stessi al primo posto. Oh, ti amo ti amo ti amo pero' devo anche campare bene.


----------



## aristocat (6 Febbraio 2011)

Cioè ti sei vendicata con le amiche di lei? Hai fatto una "mappatura" di tutti i contatti di questa donna dopodichè li hai avvertiti del "misfatto"?


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*L'ho gridato ai 4 venti, comprese le conoscenze comuni*



aristocat ha detto:


> Cioè ti sei vendicata con le amiche di lei? Hai fatto una "mappatura" di tutti i contatti di questa donna dopodichè li hai avvertiti del "misfatto"?


Io e mio marito eravamo stati invitati al suo matrimonio O___O e io la vedevo non innamorata, e ho detto a mio marito "vedrai che la sposa tempo un mese si tr0mba l'idraulico". Invece dopo neanche due mesi si e' fatta mio marito.
Lei e' una ex collega sua (ha cambiato azienda quando si e' sposata) quindi non e' stato difficile informare tutto l'entourage.
Io sono dell'opinione che se tradisci ti esponi al giudizio pubblico, e guarda che per salvare il suo bambino ( avuto anni prima da un altro uomo ) io non ho detto niente al marito di lei proprio per evitare che luo potesse avere una reazione violenta sul piccolo.
Lei dice di sverglielo detto (figuriamoci) e minacciando di tagliarsi le vene per la vergogna (doppio tse').
Sono stata fin troppo brava a non ammazzarla di botte.
Non credi?


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Concordo*



Sabina ha detto:


> Si può far star male una persona, anche molto, anche senza tradire.


Detesto parlare come avvocato del diavolo/marito. Ma il mio esame di coscienza me lo sono fatto e me lo faccio.
Se non sapessi di avergli fatto anch'io del male credo che le cose sarebbero andate diversamente. Ok, io non ho tradito. Ma so di aver infierito e ho gestito male la situazione. Mi sentivo cosí brava a sopportare in silenzio, invece era una punizione per lui.

Io mi sono messa in discussione dalla testa ai piedi, non perche' mi prendo la colpa, ma perche' la persona di prima era magari perfettina e stoica, ma proprio per questo creava dei vicoli ciechi.

Questo analizzarmi e cambiarmi mi piace, e' liberatorio, e forse lo si puo' fare solo dopo un dolore e non in modo saggio in modo preventivo.


----------



## aristocat (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> [...]lui per fare un figlio puo' solo andare in clinica e procedere con l'inseminazione in provetta.
> 
> Quel suo dolore per me era insopportabile. _*L'idea che da lì in poi avrebbe avuto questa "sorpresina" per le sue future donne...
> *_
> ...


Sicura? Sorda al tuo dolore e vedi solo il suo?  Parleresti di "sorpresina" se fosse davvero come dici? e poi, "per le future donne":blank:?

scusa la franchezza, V, ti parlo francamente perchè comunque traspare che sei una Persona molto acuta. E molto, molto in gamba.

Non può essere che la "sorpresina" (o meglio, il senso di grossa ingiustizia da parte del destino... di disperazione, vedi il pensiero del gruppo sanguigno del marito) la vivi in primis _nei tuoi confronti - _come è comprensibile e umano, dopodichè vedi nel dolore di tuo marito la rappresentazione, il riflesso del tuo stato d'animo? E da qui, la vicinanza...

E le "sue future donne": prospettiva irreale, data la scelta di entrambi.
Poi non avresti parlato di sorpresina per loro, magari di "opzione", di eventualità, ci sarebbe andato molto meno carico emotivo... d'altronde sono le altre, mica tu (mia umile opinione)

Parlandone onestamente, come dici bene anche te, il "misfatto" del tradimento è "solo" la ciliegina dolorosa di una situazione più vasta, da analizzare profondamente. 

ari


----------



## aristocat (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> [...]
> Sono stata fin troppo brava a non ammazzarla di botte.
> Non credi?


Certo. Infatti certe puttanate non si possono sentire da chi, come l'amante "allegra", combina questi sconquassi


----------



## Sabina (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io e mio marito eravamo stati invitati al suo matrimonio O___O e io la vedevo non innamorata, e ho detto a mio marito "vedrai che la sposa tempo un mese si tr0mba l'idraulico". Invece dopo neanche due mesi si e' fatta mio marito.
> Lei e' una ex collega sua (ha cambiato azienda quando si e' sposata) quindi non e' stato difficile informare tutto l'entourage.
> Io sono dell'opinione che se tradisci ti esponi al giudizio pubblico, e guarda che per salvare il suo bambino ( avuto anni prima da un altro uomo ) io non ho detto niente al marito di lei proprio per evitare che luo potesse avere una reazione violenta sul piccolo.
> Lei dice di sverglielo detto (figuriamoci) e minacciando di tagliarsi le vene per la vergogna (doppio tse').
> ...


E ti ha fatto sentire meglio l'averlo detto a tutte le sue amiche?
Non so, se capitasse con mio marito vedrei le responsabilità in lui prima di tutto, poi in me. Lei che c'entra? Nessuno viene mai costretto e' sempre una scelta. A meno che lei per prima non ti abbia fatto qualche cattiveria o qualche brutto tiro, o altro...


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Io ho pensato, anzi ho sentito questo...*



aristocat ha detto:


> E le "sue future donne": prospettiva irreale, data la scelta di entrambi.
> Poi non avresti parlato di sorpresina per loro, magari di "opzione", di eventualità, ci sarebbe andato molto meno carico emotivo... d'altronde sono le altre, mica tu (mia umile opinione)
> 
> Parlandone onestamente, come dici bene anche te, il "misfatto" del tradimento è "solo" la ciliegina dolorosa di una situazione più vasta, da analizzare profondamente.
> ...


Quando ho sentito la sua voce, ho capito che non sopportavo il suo dolore.
Era una persona spezzata in due da una sentenza medica tremenda. Perche' vi assicuro che la procreazione assistita e' un percorso lungo e difficile.

In quel momento per la prima volta lui mi ha raggiunto (perdonatemi la metafora di basso livello e retorica) in quel brutto brutto pozzo fondo e nero di dolore di accettare che un figlio non arrivera' mai con una notte d 'amore.

L'ho immaginato nel futuro, magari dopo anni, a dirlo a una nuova compagna ( quando? Al primo appunramento? Dopo un anno?).
LO SO CHE NON E' NORMALE CHE IO MI SIA PREOCCUPATA DI QUESTO.

Lui e' scivolato nel pozzo con me, e per la prima volta ha sentito il dolore che mi aveva inflitto senza mai vederlo prima. In quel pozzo mi aveva ficcata quasi un anno prima. Ed ero sola. Poi la telefonata, e mi ha raggiunto lí.

L'idea di lasciarlo solo per il mondo con quel dolore mi sembrava impensabile. L'ho sposato. Questo per me significa che finche' lo amo le sue guerre sono anche le mie. Lui mi ha sposato senza la stessa consapevolezza. L'ha raggiunta adesso.

Da quel pozzo siamo usciti insieme, piu' compagni d'arme che romantica coppia. E adesso che ci guardiamo attorno vediamo se riemergera' la coppia "in tempo di pace".

So che e' difficile da credere o capire e forse denota un mio problema psicologico ma io non sopporto che lui soffra. Preferisco centomila volte lottare con lui che allontanarmi e saperlo in difficoltá. 

I nostri dolori hanno fatto SHE-ZAN combinandosi come i due anelli. Separati, i due dolori non avrebbero forse dato frutto.

Ma e ' un 'ipotesi. Sulla vita non ho piu' teorie o tesi. Solo grandi ipotesi.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Tutti e tre abbiamo un ruolo*



Sabina ha detto:


> E ti ha fatto sentire meglio l'averlo detto a tutte le sue amiche?
> Non so, se capitasse con mio marito vedrei le responsabilità in lui prima di tutto, poi in me. Lei che c'entra? Nessuno viene mai costretto e' sempre una scelta. A meno che lei per prima non ti abbia fatto qualche cattiveria o qualche brutto tiro, o altro...


Il mio ruolo e quello di mio marito lo affronto ogni giorno.
Ma visto che loro due sono stati colleghi per TRE anni senza che succedesse niente (nell'sms che ho beccato loro parlavano esplicitamente della loro prima volta pochi giorni prima) e che mio marito mi aveva detto che lei non era convinta di sposarsi ( voleva solo dare un padre-reddito al figlio ) io SO che anche lei ha una bella colpa. Perche' e' stata LEI che, sposandosi, si e' sentita infelice per la scelta sbagliata e si e' quondi sentita in diritto di fare qualcosa di doppiamente sbagliato tradendo suo marito-sposo novello con mio marito.
E visto che dopo faceva pure LA VITTIMA con me mandandomi mail di scuse dicendo che era pentita e sarebbe sparita e poi invece MANDAVA SMS A MIO MARITO ( lui me li mostrava) cercando di riconquistarlo...

Beh, ripeto, o l'ammazzavo di botte o facevo sapere al mondo che persona fosse.
Saro' medioevale ma il pubblico ludibrio mi sembrava corretto. Mai avrei voluto passare per la cornuta che si era vergognata delle sue corna. No, le ho mostrate a tutti, io non faccio patti di segretezza con gente come lei.

Non dico che sia bello o giusto, solo che mi e' venuto spontaneo. E ripeto che mi sono trattenuta. Lei ancora adesso, dopo 6 mesi di non risposte da mio marito e nessun incontro, a volte gli scrive. Insulti, poi dice "non ce la faccio a odiarti", poi "vorrei pranzare con te", poi insulti...


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina, la responsabilità è anche dell'amante, non solo del traditore. C'è sempre chi chiede ad una persona imegnata un rapporto evidentemente adulterino...e c'è chi lo chiede  in maniera sistematica e potrà cappitare in un periodo di bassa del rapporto...che c'è sempre. Molte persone sono deboli Sabina, come te ad esempio e cedono con una facilità quasi incredibile in certe condizoni.


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Saro' medioevale ma il pubblico ludibrio mi sembrava corretto. Mai avrei voluto passare per la cornuta che si era vergognata delle sue corna. No, le ho mostrate a tutti, io non faccio patti di segretezza con gente come lei.
> 
> Non dico che sia bello o giusto, solo che mi e' venuto spontaneo. E ripeto che mi sono trattenuta. Lei ancora adesso, dopo 6 mesi di non risposte da mio marito e nessun incontro, a volte gli scrive. Insulti, poi dice "non ce la faccio a odiarti", poi "vorrei pranzare con te", poi insulti...


Non ce la faccio a non adorare questa donna!!! Si, finalmente una che usa il sistema che nessun traditore vorrebbe fosse usato, cioè la pubblica piazza!!! Grande davvero, magari avessi fatto lo stesso io, rimasi atterrito alora, ti stimo!


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Sono persone che sentono odore di cancrena*



Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, la responsabilità è anche dell'amante, non solo del traditore. C'è sempre chi chiede ad una persona imegnata un rapporto evidentemente adulterino...e c'è chi lo chiede  in maniera sistematica e potrà cappitare in un periodo di bassa del rapporto...che c'è sempre. Molte persone sono deboli Sabina, come te ad esempio e cedono con una facilità quasi incredibile in certe condizoni.


E si attivano.
E' come la ronda di balordi nei parcheggi: vedono l'autoradio e spaccano il vetro.
Sono mangiatori di carogne. Colpiscono quando c'e' un fianco esposto.

Questo non toglie le colpe della coppia.
Ma non si puo' non riconoscere che certe persone sono AVVOLTOI e non sani predatori.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Ha molte brutte conseguenze*



Daniele ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a non adorare questa donna!!! Si, finalmente una che usa il sistema che nessun traditore vorrebbe fosse usato, cioè la pubblica piazza!!! Grande davvero, magari avessi fatto lo stesso io, rimasi atterrito alora, ti stimo!


Perche' ci sono dei momenti in cui la gente ti chiede cos'hai deciso, e tu che cambi idea ogni giorno ti stufi di rendere conto.
Alla fine che degli estranei sappiano delle tue corna impedisce qualsiasi privacy di coppia. E' un po' come giocare con il fuoco.

Ma io ho pensato che tutta questa m...a non potevo beccarmela solo io, doveva diventare uno spruzzino a 360 gradi su tutti.
Tacere mi puzzava di complicita' con lei. Io sono bastian contrario e quindi... 

E' stato liberatorio. 
Lei ha avuto un ricovero per crollo psico-fisico e ha avuto bisogno di psicofarmaci.

...poverina......... 
So fare male a parole.....


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> E' stato liberatorio.
> Lei ha avuto un ricovero per crollo psico-fisico e ha avuto bisogno di psicofarmaci.
> 
> ...poverina.........
> So fare male a parole.....


se l'è cercata la poverina...ed ha avuto quello che serviva. La legge non ci salva da comportamenti del genere, siamo noi a doverlo fare e decisamente tutto quello che hai fatto era nei limiti della legalità, brava! poi se sei stata meglio tu ancora meglio, no??? L'ego dopo un tradimento è a terra, queste cose non lo risollevano come prima, ma possono essere una base di lancio.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Vi prego, mi sento la persona piu' sola del mondo... Ve lo dice una che dal di fuori sembra allegra e forte.
> Scrivete anche solo una lettera, ho solo bisogno che qualcuno la' fuori mi dica qualcosa.



Cazzarola V, dopo tutto quello che hai combinato (e da sola, senza aiuto alcuno) ti puoi ritenere soddisfatta e rimborsata :mrgreen: ... ora da noi  cosa cerchi  .


PS cosa possiamo fare per te?


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cazzarola V, dopo tutto quello che hai combinato (e da sola, senza aiuto alcuno) ti puoi ritenere soddisfatta e rimborsata :mrgreen: ... ora da noi  cosa cerchi  .
> 
> 
> PS cosa possiamo fare per te?


Marì, onestamente possiamo farle degli applausi, ma forse tutto questo le è costato molto più di quanto ella sua vita ha lasciato trasparire ed ora si sente dentro di se sola come non mai, forse ha solo bisogno di confrontarsi con chi questo dolore lo ha già passato e magari ha anche ricostruito (come te!), forse ha solo bisogno di sentirsi forte per la scelta che ha fatto, ma credo che anche se non lo veda lei, lo è eccome!


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Una ricetta buona per tutti non c'e'*



Daniele ha detto:


> se l'è cercata la poverina...ed ha avuto quello che serviva. La legge non ci salva da comportamenti del genere, siamo noi a doverlo fare e decisamente tutto quello che hai fatto era nei limiti della legalità, brava! poi se sei stata meglio tu ancora meglio, no??? L'ego dopo un tradimento è a terra, queste cose non lo risollevano come prima, ma possono essere una base di lancio.


Io ho reazioni emotive a scoppio ritardato, quindi e' presto per me dure davvero cosa provo di fronte a quello che e' successo.
Finora giuro di non aver mai sentito il mio ego offeso, non e' teoria, ma solo le MIE azioni minacciano la stima che ho di me stessa.
Io ho miliardi di difetti, superbia, dispotismo, scarsa pazienza, incapacita' di darmi continuita', etc. etc...
Con un tradimento o ti dici (1) mi ha tradito perche' valgo poco oppure (2) mi ha tradito perche' lui vale poco.
In effetti e' stata minata piu' la mia STIMA di lui rispetto alla fiducia (che non concedo mai a nessuno al 100% a nessuno, neanche a me stessa, perche' siamo umani. 
Minata la stima di lui, e' lui che deve rimboccarsi le maniche. Io non posso auto-ipnotizzarmi per stimarlo di nuovo come prima. Ai miei occhi si e' svenduto come una zocc0la da 4 soldi. Ora auguro a lui di risollevarsi dalla bassa considerazione CHE LUI HA AVUTO DI SE' per prendere il posto del famoso idraulico ipotetico.
Finche' lui non lavora su questo non e' tanto una questione di corna future, e' una questione mia di avere al mio fianco una persona che da' valore a se' stessa.
Lui e' un insicuro, deve fare i conti con questo. E' una bella sfida.
Il suo nocciolo lo vedo qui. 

Io so che devo essere meno "mamma", finora l'ho protetto dalle conseguenze.
Forse il mio nocciolo invece sta qui.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, onestamente possiamo farle degli applausi, ma forse tutto questo le è costato molto più di quanto ella sua vita ha lasciato trasparire ed ora si sente dentro di se sola come non mai, forse ha solo bisogno di confrontarsi con chi questo dolore lo ha già passato e magari ha anche ricostruito (come te!), forse ha solo bisogno di sentirsi forte per la scelta che ha fatto, ma credo che anche se non lo veda lei, lo è eccome!


Mica la sto rimproverando, anzi ... lei tutta da sola ha fatto tanto  e' da invidiare per lo stomaco che ha avuto.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Io sono qui non perche' sono fiera e certa*



Daniele ha detto:


> Marì, onestamente possiamo farle degli applausi, ma forse tutto questo le è costato molto più di quanto ella sua vita ha lasciato trasparire ed ora si sente dentro di se sola come non mai, forse ha solo bisogno di confrontarsi con chi questo dolore lo ha già passato e magari ha anche ricostruito (come te!), forse ha solo bisogno di sentirsi forte per la scelta che ha fatto, ma credo che anche se non lo veda lei, lo è eccome!


Sono molto "separata" dalle mie pulsioni.
Tendo a dire "non mi hai fatto male" anche se non e' così.
Io non sono piu' sicura di niente, qui vi ho descritto i fatti, ma ho sempre paura di essermela raccontata. 
Leggo su intetnet le percentuali di ricaduta, mi chiedo se sto decidendo di stare con lui perche' lo amo o solo perche' voglio che lui non resti solo, o per dimostrare che non mi ha fatto troppo male.

Scusate, io scrivo e scrivo e mi auto-fomento, ma sono divisa in due. Se qualcuno qui mi scrivesse "certo che devi perdonarlo, non ha fatto niente di grave" io comincerei a dire che invece e' grave e a volte mi sembra irreparabile.

Insomma io mi perdo in tutti questi meandri.
E' vero tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Non sono qui per avere applausi, cerco solo un confronto, critiche comprese.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Sono molto "separata" dalle mie pulsioni.
> Tendo a dire "non mi hai fatto male" anche se non e' così.
> Io non sono piu' sicura di niente, qui vi ho descritto i fatti, ma ho sempre paura di essermela raccontata.
> Leggo su intetnet le percentuali di ricaduta, mi chiedo se sto decidendo di stare con lui perche' lo amo o solo perche' voglio che lui non resti solo, o per dimostrare che non mi ha fatto troppo male.
> ...




solo tu puoi sapere se vale la pena perdonarlo, e quanto è grave per te quello che ha fatto


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*La mia paura e' che io, essendo piu' grande di lui*



Mari' ha detto:


> Cazzarola V, dopo tutto quello che hai combinato (e da sola, senza aiuto alcuno) ti puoi ritenere soddisfatta e rimborsata :mrgreen: ... ora da noi  cosa cerchi  .
> 
> 
> PS cosa possiamo fare per te?



In realta' abbia avuto piu' la reazione "da mamma" che da miglie.
Forse quello che provo non e' l'amore che darei a un coetaneo.
Pero' non ho modo di capirlo.
Scusatemi se e' sembrato che volessi "far mostra di me". Io non mi vedo come una persona che possa vantarsi di alcunche'. Ho pianto, sononfinita due volte al pronto soccorso disidratata e sottonutrita, la mia crisi l'ho avuta e non sono certa che non torni.
Scusate se e' sembrato che cercassi un'audience. Io se sono ferita piuttosto che piangermi addosso gonfio il petto e appaio petulante e tronfia.
Scusate, so che ogni forum ha i suoi toni e i suoi equilibri, ho solo un bisogno disperato di un confronto.

Ho dieci anni piu' di lui. Il mondo che ci gufava contro.
Devo capire se sono una povera demente, non lo escludo affatto.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*E' che non so quantificare*



quintina ha detto:


> solo tu puoi sapere se vale la pena perdonarlo, e quanto è grave per te quello che ha fatto


Sto cercando di perdonare lui perche' ne vale la pena o ... Perche' voglio regalare a lui un rapporto in cui la moglie perdona?
Non riesco a spiegarmi. Non so se lo faccio per me o per lui.

Forse solo il tempo lo dira'... Ma nel frattempo la vita non puo' rimanere ferma.


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

Si vede che soffri, che credi? Invece tutto quello che hai fatto lo hai fatto bene, è solo che il dolore che provi lo senti tu soggettivamente, come io sento il mio e via dicendo, posso solo dirti che:
1) Non passserà con facilità
2) Non dimenticherai mai
3) Con il tempo ci penserai sempre meno, ma ti prenderà una fitta ogni volta.
4) Se lui è pentito quella fitta passerà in fretta.

La situazione in cui eravate era davvero pesante, lo ammetto anche io, sia da parte tua che da parte sua, sfogati pure e non temere, sei una brava persona, come poche, sei stata forte e comunque si vede che provi dei bei sentimenti per il fedifrago.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Credo che devo accettare queste incognite e questi dubbi*



Daniele ha detto:


> Si vede che soffri, che credi? Invece tutto quello che hai fatto lo hai fatto bene, è solo che il dolore che provi lo senti tu soggettivamente, come io sento il mio e via dicendo, posso solo dirti che:
> 1) Non passserà con facilità
> 2) Non dimenticherai mai
> 3) Con il tempo ci penserai sempre meno, ma ti prenderà una fitta ogni volta.
> ...



Come parte della mia vita. Io ero abituata a tagliare le cose con l'accetta, non sono abituata a questi compromessi, o come vogliamo chiamarli. E solo il tempo mi dira' se ne e valsa la pena.
Cerchero', nel frattempo, di avere cura di me ogni giorno.
Grazie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Sto cercando di perdonare lui perche' ne vale la pena o ... *Perche' voglio regalare a lui un rapporto in cui la moglie perdona?*
> Non riesco a spiegarmi. Non so se lo faccio per me o per lui.
> 
> Forse solo il tempo lo dira'... Ma nel frattempo la vita non puo' rimanere ferma.



Non capisco il grassettato? Perché dovresti volergli regalare una cosa così?


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

Cura la tua anma, non fare come me che sono un morto che cammina, con due vite separate, una di apparenza ed una interiore.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Sto cercando di perdonare lui perche' ne vale la pena o ... Perche' voglio regalare a lui un rapporto in cui la moglie perdona?
> Non riesco a spiegarmi. Non so se lo faccio per me o per lui.
> 
> *Forse solo il tempo lo dira'... Ma nel frattempo la vita non puo' rimanere ferma.*


Il tempo e' galantuomo e, ha i suoi tempi ... la vita non si ferma mai, e' implacabile.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Perche'*



quintina ha detto:


> Non capisco il grassettato? Perché dovresti volergli regalare una cosa così?


Riesco a perdonare a lui di aver sbagliato e di avermi fatto soffrire, ma non riesco a perdonare me se in qualsiasi modo lo faccio soffrire, ad esempio lasciandolo solo.
Io perdono tutti tranne me, forse.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Io sto cercando di non sdoppiarmi*



Daniele ha detto:


> Cura la tua anma, non fare come me che sono un morto che cammina, con due vite separate, una di apparenza ed una interiore.


La tentazione e' forte. Ma so che bisogna rimanere "uniti", coerenti.
Avere dentro cose non chiare e' come avere un minipimer che trita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> *Riesco a perdonare a lui di aver sbagliato e di avermi fatto soffrire*, ma non riesco a perdonare me se in qualsiasi modo lo faccio soffrire, ad esempio lasciandolo solo.
> Io perdono tutti tranne me, forse.




Se davvero riesci a perdonarlo per averti fatta soffrire allora tieni duro e vai avanti per la strada che hai scelto. Il dolore piano piano passerà. Ci vuole tempo... ma poi si allieva... Datti del tempo, non pretendere che torni tutto a posto da un giorno all'altro


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Con tutti*



Mari' ha detto:


> Il tempo e' galantuomo e, ha i suoi tempi ... la vita non si ferma mai, e' implacabile.


Che mi/ci dicevano di tornare alla normalita', noi invece viviamo in affitto ACCANTO alla nostra casa di proprieta' per non tornare mai piu' insieme lí, ci sembrerebbe di tornare indietro.
Abbiamo la repulsione del REW e del
PAUSE. 
Tutto deve cambiare, ANCHE fuori.
E' difficile cambiare Paese proprio adesso ma sento che facciamo bene. Questa e' una delle poche certezze.
Accada quel che accada. Non ho paura di un tubo, solo dell'acqua stagnante.

Grazie


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> *Riesco a perdonare a lui di aver sbagliato e di avermi fatto soffrire, ma non riesco a perdonare me se in qualsiasi modo lo faccio soffrire, ad esempio lasciandolo solo.*
> *Io perdono tutti tranne me, forse*.


 

ciao! e innanzitutto benvenuta!

bè io ti parlo da tradita...che ha perdonato...ma la mia storia è lunga e magari un giorno la leggerai nei vari post.

cmq sono rimasta sconvolta da cuò che hai scritto! cioè tu ti senti in colpa e non riesci a perdonarti se in qualche modo lo fai soffrire??????

scusa se sarò dura e diretta con te ma ci sono già passata in questa fase! io sono stata con il mio ex compagno per 7 anni di cui circa 6 di convivenza! lui mi ha tradita una prima volta ed io l'ho perdonato (chiedendomi anche dove avessi sbagliato io e pensando che lui mi avesse tradito per colpa mia) e nonostante tutti i miei sforzi per andare avanti lui l'ha fatto di nuovo... poi ovviamente la nostra storia è finita!

vedi tu devi cercare di capire se veramente vuoi andare avanti oppure no...ma non continuare a farti del male! basta controlli a cellulare e varie... basta arrovellarti il cervello... cerca di guardare avanti e basta.

fai le tue scelte da sola perchè nessuno deve dirti quello che è giusto o quello che è sbagliato MA NON PRENDERTI COLPE CHE NON HAI! mi raccomando!


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Grazie*



Simy ha detto:


> vedi tu devi cercare di capire se veramente vuoi andare avanti oppure no...ma non continuare a farti del male! basta controlli a cellulare e varie... basta arrovellarti il cervello... cerca di guardare avanti e basta.
> 
> fai le tue scelte da sola perchè nessuno deve dirti quello che è giusto o quello che è sbagliato MA NON PRENDERTI COLPE CHE NON HAI! mi raccomando!


Grazie davvero. Cerco voci da fuori perche' dentro ne ho anche troppe. Ma staro' attenta a non darmi colpe e a guardare avanti. 
Mi dispiace per la tua storia. Fare lo sforzo di perdonare e poi essere delusa ancora... Ma ti sento molto forte.
Grazie!


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Grazie davvero. Cerco voci da fuori perche' dentro ne ho anche troppe. Ma staro' attenta a non darmi colpe e a guardare avanti.
> Mi dispiace per la tua storia. Fare lo sforzo di perdonare e poi essere delusa ancora... Ma ti sento molto forte.
> Grazie!


 ormai il peggio l'ho superato...e cmq io non mi sono fatta mai abbattere da nessuno! 

guarda sempre avanti e a testa alta! è difficile ma vedrai che passerà devi darti tempo e devi avere la forza di "seppellire" questa cosa!

purtoppo come ti ha già scritto Daniele non la dimenticherai mai completamente, col tempo sarà sempre meno "ricorrente" ma sarà sempre li e ogni tanto verrà fuori! .....devi imparare a conviverci...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ormai il peggio l'ho superato...e cmq io non mi sono fatta mai abbattere da nessuno!
> 
> guarda sempre avanti e a testa alta! è difficile ma vedrai che passerà devi darti tempo e devi avere la forza di "seppellire" questa cosa!
> 
> purtoppo come ti ha già scritto Daniele non la dimenticherai mai completamente, col tempo sarà sempre meno "ricorrente" ma sarà sempre li e ogni tanto verrà fuori! .....devi imparare a conviverci...



Per me sono passati 11 anni e sinceramente credo di averla "dimenticata".
Ovvio che non si dimentica del tutto, però si accetta, e non fa più male come prima


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Per me sono passati 11 anni e sinceramente credo di averla "dimenticata".
> *Ovvio che non si dimentica del tutto, però si accetta, e non fa più male come prima*


 quello è ovvio! ma anche se non fa più male... l'accetti ma non la dimenti del tutto


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Per me sono passati 11 anni e sinceramente credo di averla "dimenticata".
> Ovvio che non si dimentica del tutto, però si accetta, e non fa più male come prima





Simy ha detto:


> quello è ovvio! ma anche se non fa più male... l'accetti ma non la dimenti del tutto



... e' una cicatrice al valore  ci vorrebbe una medaglia :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' una cicatrice al valore  ci vorrebbe una medaglia :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 bella questa cosa! non avevo mai pensato ad un immagine del genere! e brava Marì! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' una cicatrice al valore  ci vorrebbe una medaglia :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Ne ho 5 , due di natura uguale e 3 di natura diffferente ma pur sempre dolorose....ma porca  miseria, che sono un affettato.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bella questa cosa! non avevo mai pensato ad un immagine del genere! e brava Marì! :mrgreen:



SI! ,,, ma non ti sposo :sorriso:



































:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI! ,,, ma non ti sposo :sorriso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ECCO ME SO ROVINATA CO LE MANI MIE!! il mio voleva essere un  complimento...:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ECCO ME SO ROVINATA CO LE MANI MIE!! il mio voleva essere un  complimento...:incazzato::incazzato:



Chi pecca il suo male pianga se stesso/a 


:carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi pecca il suo male pianga se stesso/a
> 
> 
> :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :ar:


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :ar:


Vabbe' dddai  non fare cosi ...







































:bacio:


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe' dddai  non fare cosi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:sorriso2::sorriso2:


----------



## passante (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Riesco a perdonare a lui di aver sbagliato e di avermi fatto soffrire, ma non riesco a perdonare me se in qualsiasi modo lo faccio soffrire, ad esempio lasciandolo solo.
> Io perdono tutti tranne me, forse.


io leggendoti ho delle impressioni molto diverse. e cioè che tu: non abbia perdonato lui per quello che t'ha fatto quando cercavi un figlio (temporeggiare); non lo abbia perdonato per averti tradito e particolarmente in quel momento; per vendetta nei suoi confronti più che di lei li abbia sputtanati in giro facendogli terra bruciata intorno; e ora dopo aver fatto terra bruciata non resta che andare via a ricomincoare daccapo in terra straniera insieme... io ho l'impressione che tu ti stia vendicando e voglia vendicarti ancora, costringendolo a guadagnare giorno per giorno ognicosa da te (l'hai scritto da qualche parte). poi io di donne non me ne intendo, eh.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Non posso che leggere e rileggere*



passante ha detto:


> io leggendoti ho delle impressioni molto diverse. e cioè che tu: non abbia perdonato lui per quello che t'ha fatto quando cercavi un figlio (temporeggiare); non lo abbia perdonato per averti tradito e particolarmente in quel momento; per vendetta nei suoi confronti più che di lei li abbia sputtanati in giro facendogli terra bruciata intorno; e ora dopo aver fatto terra bruciata non resta che andare via a ricomincoare daccapo in terra straniera insieme... io ho l'impressione che tu ti stia vendicando e voglia vendicarti ancora, costringendolo a guadagnare giorno per giorno ognicosa da te (l'hai scritto da qualche parte). poi io di donne non me ne intendo, eh.


Quello che hai scritto... E pensare che puo' benissimo essere così.
Non so se chiamarla vendetta o bisogno di vedere che lui e' disposto a tutto questo per me.
O forse sto approfittando della mia posizione per infierire.
Mi hai dato da pensare. Grazie.


----------



## Sabina (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Il mio ruolo e quello di mio marito lo affronto ogni giorno.
> Ma visto che loro due sono stati colleghi per TRE anni senza che succedesse niente (nell'sms che ho beccato loro parlavano esplicitamente della loro prima volta pochi giorni prima) e che mio marito mi aveva detto che lei non era convinta di sposarsi ( voleva solo dare un padre-reddito al figlio ) io SO che anche lei ha una bella colpa. Perche' e' stata LEI che, sposandosi, si e' sentita infelice per la scelta sbagliata e si e' quondi sentita in diritto di fare qualcosa di doppiamente sbagliato tradendo suo marito-sposo novello con mio marito.
> E visto che dopo faceva pure LA VITTIMA con me mandandomi mail di scuse dicendo che era pentita e sarebbe sparita e poi invece MANDAVA SMS A MIO MARITO ( lui me li mostrava) cercando di riconquistarlo...
> 
> ...


Certo, lei avrebbe solo dovuto farsi da parte e rispettare la scelta di lui. Non si e' comportata correttamente nei confronti di nessuno. Probabilmente e' una persona insicura con tanti problemi irrisolti.
Io sono molto ingenua... penso che se qualcuno non ne vuole più sapere di me io sparisco, e così dovrebbero fare anche gli altri... ma evidentemente non e' così.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Paradossalmente*



Sabina ha detto:


> Certo, lei avrebbe solo dovuto farsi da parte e rispettare la scelta di lui. Non si e' comportata correttamente nei confronti di nessuno. Probabilmente e' una persona insicura con tanti problemi irrisolti.
> Io sono molto ingenua... penso che se qualcuno non ne vuole più sapere di me io sparisco, e così dovrebbero fare anche gli altri... ma evidentemente non e' così.


Parli delle tue corna e ti aspetti non compassione ma comprensione e invece ti senti dire con disinvoltura (mentre sei piegata in due dal dolore e ti tiene dritta solo la rabbia) cose secondo me gratuite e cattivissime, tipo:
LA COLPA E' ANCHE TUA oh dico, se un marito non ti dice che sta avendo dei problemi con te cosa fai? Te lo sogni di notte? E se lui non e' in grado di tirare fuori tutto? 
VUOL DIRE CHE LA VOSTRA COPPIA HA DEI PROBLEMI secondo me vuol dire che in quel momento c'era una difficolta' ma non che la coppia in se' non funziona. C'e' una bella differenza
SII SUPERIORE E NON INSULTARE L'AMANTE superiore lo sono comunque e sempre, io ho SEMPRE amato e rispettato il mio uomo. 
NON INFIERIRE NEANCHE VERBALMENTE SU DI LEI eh no, quei due fanno un macello causando dolori a destra e a manca strappandosi le braghe di nascosto ma io invece non ho diritto neanche di sbroccare, devo fare il bravo maggiordomo inglese
LEI NON HA COLPE cooooosa? C'era una fune che tirava i suoi tanga verso mio marito? Ha scelto di mancare di rispetto a un valore importante E DI FARE MALE a molte persone per togliersi un prurito.

E la lista andrebbe avanti ancora.
Io sono scioccata da quello che mi sono sentita dire (non qui, da amiche).

Soprattutto trovo patetiche le persone che in realta' non hanno ascoltato me ma stavano solo dimostrando la tesi che a loro non potrebbe mai capitare. Diventano pure aggressive se cerchi di spiegare loro che quasi nessuno e' al sicuro. No, loro no, a loro non capitera' mai. Hanno BISOGNO di crederlo.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

Scusa V ma suo marito sa tutto naturalmente  come ne esce? ... che reazione ha avuto?


----------



## aristocat (6 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io leggendoti ho delle impressioni molto diverse. e cioè che tu: non abbia perdonato lui per quello che t'ha fatto quando cercavi un figlio (temporeggiare); non lo abbia perdonato per averti tradito e particolarmente in quel momento; per vendetta nei suoi confronti più che di lei li abbia sputtanati in giro facendogli terra bruciata intorno; e ora dopo aver fatto terra bruciata non resta che andare via a ricomincoare daccapo in terra straniera insieme... io ho l'impressione che tu ti stia vendicando e voglia vendicarti ancora, costringendolo a guadagnare giorno per giorno ognicosa da te (l'hai scritto da qualche parte). poi io di donne non me ne intendo, eh.



questo lo trovo umano e comprensibile
Su questo non so esprimermi su quanto sia giusto o comunque comprensibile, la questione è molto delicata, uno ci si dovrebbe trovare


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*All'epoca dei fatti*



Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa V ma suo marito sa tutto naturalmente  come ne esce? ... che reazione ha avuto?


Come ho detto lei sosteneva di aver confessato tutto al marito con tanto di coltello per tagliarsi le vene. Non ho saputo piu' nulla. Io da lui sono stata lontana perche' non volevo scatenare una eventuale reazipne violenta sul figlio di lei (che e' nato da una precedente relazione).
Non si scherza con i bambini, vanno lasciati fuori e al sicuro.
Sono mesi che non so piu' nulla, porello pure lui, spero si sia ripreso.

Io almeno ho un po' di anni in piu' di tutti loro e in questo mi sento meno vulnerabile. Un minimo di esperienza di vita in piu' a volte torna utile.


----------



## Sabina (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Parli delle tue corna e ti aspetti non compassione ma comprensione e invece ti senti dire con disinvoltura (mentre sei piegata in due dal dolore e ti tiene dritta solo la rabbia) cose secondo me gratuite e cattivissime, tipo:
> LA COLPA E' ANCHE TUA oh dico, se un marito non ti dice che sta avendo dei problemi con te cosa fai? Te lo sogni di notte? E se lui non e' in grado di tirare fuori tutto?
> VUOL DIRE CHE LA VOSTRA COPPIA HA DEI PROBLEMI secondo me vuol dire che in quel momento c'era una difficolta' ma non che la coppia in se' non funziona. C'e' una bella differenza
> SII SUPERIORE E NON INSULTARE L'AMANTE superiore lo sono comunque e sempre, io ho SEMPRE amato e rispettato il mio uomo.
> ...


A tutti può capitare... non tutti/e come me lo scoprono. Le dinamiche per cui accade sono molteplici ed e' impossibile generalizzare o fare confronti. Il dolore c'è (diverso) per entrambi i coniugi.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Come ho detto lei sosteneva di aver confessato tutto al marito con tanto di coltello per tagliarsi le vene. Non ho saputo piu' nulla. Io da lui sono stata lontana perche' non volevo scatenare una eventuale reazipne violenta sul figlio di lei (che e' nato da una precedente relazione).
> *Non si scherza con i bambini, vanno lasciati fuori e al sicuro.*
> Sono mesi che non so piu' nulla, porello pure lui, spero si sia ripreso.
> 
> Io almeno ho un po' di anni in piu' di tutti loro e in questo mi sento meno vulnerabile. Un minimo di esperienza di vita in piu' a volte torna utile.



Intanto sono quelli che pagano per tutti :unhappy: .


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Non sei mai pronto*



aristocat ha detto:


> questo lo trovo umano e comprensibile
> Su questo non so esprimermi su quanto sia giusto o comunque comprensibile, la questione è molto delicata, uno ci si dovrebbe trovare


Ad affrontare la sterilita' della tua coppia. La gioia diventa un'angoscia senza forma. Vieni colpito in una cosa intima e animale, odi il mondo, non ti so descrivere quello che ti si scatena dentro.
Per un uomo poi fertilita' e virilita' sono un tutt'uno, e non c'e' stato modo di togliergli questo tarlo dalla testa. 
Quando si e' definito "un mezz'uomo" io ho provato uno dei dolori peggiori della mia vita. Non ho saputo trovare l'uscita, non so, e' stato come vedere un uragano che arriva e non hai scampo e sai gia' che ne uscirai male.


----------



## aristocat (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Ad affrontare la sterilita' della tua coppia. La gioia diventa un'angoscia senza forma. Vieni colpito in una cosa intima e animale, odi il mondo, non ti so descrivere quello che ti si scatena dentro.
> Per un uomo poi fertilita' e virilita' sono un tutt'uno, e non c'e' stato modo di togliergli questo tarlo dalla testa.
> Quando si e' definito "un mezz'uomo" io ho provato uno dei dolori peggiori della mia vita. Non ho saputo trovare l'uscita, non so, e' stato come vedere un uragano che arriva e non hai scampo e sai gia' che ne uscirai male.


Appunto. come dici bene, è uno di quei dolori di fronte ai quali non si è mai pronti


----------



## passante (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Ad affrontare la sterilita' della tua coppia. La gioia diventa un'angoscia senza forma. Vieni colpito in una cosa intima e animale, odi il mondo, non ti so descrivere quello che ti si scatena dentro.
> Per un uomo poi fertilita' e virilita' sono un tutt'uno, e non c'e' stato modo di togliergli questo tarlo dalla testa.
> Quando si e' definito "un mezz'uomo" io ho provato uno dei dolori peggiori della mia vita. Non ho saputo trovare l'uscita, non so, e' stato come vedere un uragano che arriva e non hai scampo e sai gia' che ne uscirai male.


mi dispiace di tutta questa situazione di dolore e di rabbia, mi rendo conto di non riuscire nemmeno a immaginarmela.


----------



## dottor manhattan (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Quando si e' definito "un mezz'uomo" io ho provato uno dei dolori peggiori della mia vita. Non ho saputo trovare l'uscita, non so, e' stato come vedere un uragano che arriva e non hai scampo e sai gia' che ne uscirai male.


Certo, immagino come questo per te sia stato disarmante, come potresti dargli tu quella forza di andare oltre una problematica cosi interiore e cosi difficile da dissociare dalla propria autostima.

Ho visto altri demoralizzarsi, cosi banalmente, di fronte allo stesso problema. Si perde la dovuta lucidità.

Solo chi vive un'esperienza simile può capire, certo, però io penso che tuo marito abbia sbagliato, e tanto, nel non assecondare le ricerche e gli interventi medici della fecondazione artificiale. Soprattutto nei tuoi confronti. 

Questo te lo doveva, invece non ha trovato nemmeno la forza di capire quanto la sua "limitata" fertilità lo allontanasse da se stesso, prima ancora che da te.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Davvero, e' una batosta*



passante ha detto:


> mi dispiace di tutta questa situazione di dolore e di rabbia, mi rendo conto di non riuscire nemmeno a immaginarmela.


Non te lo aspetti nella vita. Un giorno con emozione si decide "facciamo un bimbo" e sogni e poi... Mese dopo mese in qualche modo perdi qualcosa di te stesso, passi dall'apice alla brutale realta' clinica... 

Solo adesso io so che noi due veniamo prima, che siamo comunque una famiglia, che non ci manca un pezzo. Ma non ero pronta, ero disperata e non ne potevo parlare con nessuno, lui era avvilito, io piangevo di nascosto in bagno.

C'e' voluto un anno e mezzo di errori per uscirne.
Disinnescare l'istinto materno e metterlo in secondo piano non e' facile, ma ora ce l'ho fatta.

Solo così potevo ridare spazio a lui e a noi.

Non auguro a nessuno di trovarsi in quella situazione. 
Lo so che le tragedie sono altre. Ma qui vieni stroncato proprio quando credevi di spiccare il volo piu' grande.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*Sí, ha sbagliato.*



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Questo te lo doveva, invece non ha trovato nemmeno la forza di capire quanto la sua "limitata" fertilità lo allontanasse da se stesso, prima ancora che da te.


Perche' prima di tutto si e' chiuso e io lo sapevo che sarebbe esploso.

Io pero' ho rispetto del dolore. E forse non posso neanche immaginare come si sia sentito lui. Credo che per un uomo sia peggio, crolla tutto il "sistema". 

Avrei centomila miliardi di volte avere io il problema, perche' sono una pragmatica e non mi sarei sentita meno donna. Io lo so che lui si e' sentito perso. Impazzivo nel non poter piu' entrare in vero contatto, lui sta imparando adesso a parlare davvero, viene da una famiglia molto "omertosa" nella quale nessuno parla davvero. Fanno gli orsi che si dimostrano l'affetto nei fatti ma non condividono gioie e dolori a parole.

Che fatica. Ma in questo momento lui e' lì che cucina ed e' una serata sì, godiamoci questa piccola "baia protetta".


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2011)

Vcomevendetta, hai ragione gli amici dicono dei crandi clichè!!!


----------



## dottor manhattan (6 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Che fatica. Ma in questo momento lui e' lì che cucina ed e' una serata sì, godiamoci questa piccola "baia protetta".


Tu dimostri tutta la capacità di andare oltre con questa tua storia. Oppure è solo una mia sensazione.

Lo hai detto tu, anche sul nascere della vostra storia, non ti sei mai illusa che questo viaggio sarebbe stato di rose e fiori. Hai considerato, intelligentemente, anche l'eventualità di tradimenti. Un buon modo per cominciare, purtroppo però il percorso si è rivelato più duro. Tanto che ti sei trovata di fronte ad un problema tanto grande quanto lontano da te.

Spero per te che lui trovi la giusta strada per reagire, e soprattutto dimostrarti che è in grado di contribuire attivamente in questo progetto che, al momento, sembra essere solo sotto la tua "responsabilità".

Comincia a dirgli di lasciare la sua XBOX....


----------



## VcomeVendetta (6 Febbraio 2011)

*E poi si aspettano*



Daniele ha detto:


> Vcomevendetta, hai ragione gli amici dicono dei crandi clichè!!!


Una decisione definitiva subito... e ti ritrovi o a difendere il fedifrago per "giustificare" che tu non lo abbia ridotto in pezzi, o a dire che non ha semplicemente bruciato una padella o rotto un soprammobile a chi ti dice robe tipo "eh ma l'uomo e' uomo e tutti i mariti lo fanno (non credo)".

Non so, tappano le orecchie e iniziano a delirare.
Una mi stava gia' proponendo uno scapolone d'oro per rifarmi una vita subito... 

Oh quest'uomo l'ho sposato, vuol dire qualcosa per qualcuno o no?
Per me vuol dire che fino a quando non va a danno della mia vita io non mi arrendo e le provo tutte.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Che qualcuno mi dica che se passero' anni a lottare per perdonarlo non e' per forza un atto di meschina rassegnazione ma forse un atto di coraggio, che non lede la mia dignita'.
> O anche che mi si sputi in faccia... Io della vita e dell'amore non so piu' nulla.
> Grazie di avermi risposto.


non è per forza un atto di meschina rassegnazione
tutt'altro

ma se lo pensi, forse, per te lo è


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> La sua dignitá... Quando l'ho scoperto e' quello che gli ho detto : "A parte quello che hai fatto a me... Ma capisci cos'hai fatto a te stesso? Ti sei buttato via".
> La sua dignita' se la riparera' lui, gli fa sol bene sentirsi un pirl@ per un bel po'.
> Grazie per le risposte, non ti so dire quanto stessi per esplodere.
> *Perche' il tradimento scava un bel fossato tra te e il mondo*...


 
molto vero


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Non ne posso piu'*



dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tu dimostri tutta la capacità di andare oltre con questa tua storia. Oppure è solo una mia sensazione.
> 
> Lo hai detto tu, anche sul nascere della vostra storia, non ti sei mai illusa che questo viaggio sarebbe stato di rose e fiori. Hai considerato, intelligentemente, anche l'eventualità di tradimenti. Un buon modo per cominciare, purtroppo però il percorso si è rivelato più duro. Tanto che ti sei trovata di fronte ad un problema tanto grande quanto lontano da te.
> 
> ...



Di decidere sempre io.
Non ne posso piu'.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Grazie di tutti i vostri consigli*



Amoremio ha detto:


> non è per forza un atto di meschina rassegnazione
> tutt'altro
> 
> ma se lo pensi, forse, per te lo è


E' che io sono stanca.
Vorrei per la prima volta in 6 anni non decidere, ma non decidere mi sta uccidendo. Se sto con lui mi tormento, se lo lascio mi sento in colpa come una madre che caccia di casa il figlio tossico. Allora rimango in questo limbo e mi dico "ho tutto il tempo per lasciarlo, oggi no, sono stanca".


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> E' che io sono stanca.
> Vorrei per la prima volta in 6 anni non decidere, ma non decidere mi sta uccidendo. Se sto con lui mi tormento, se lo lascio mi sento in colpa come una madre che caccia di casa il figlio tossico. Allora rimango in questo limbo e mi dico "*ho tutto il tempo per lasciarlo, oggi no, sono stanca*".


 non lasciare che il tempo passi inesorabile...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Sono molto "separata" dalle mie pulsioni.
> Tendo a dire "non mi hai fatto male" anche se non e' così.
> Io non sono piu' sicura di niente, qui vi ho descritto i fatti, ma ho sempre paura di essermela raccontata.
> Leggo su intetnet le percentuali di ricaduta, mi chiedo se sto decidendo di stare con lui perche' lo amo o solo perche' voglio che lui non resti solo, o per *dimostrare che non mi ha fatto troppo male*.
> ...


questa è la sensazione che ho avuto nell'altro 3d
(insieme a una gran rabbia per il male subito)
e che le altre ragioni fossero schermi che mettevi a te stessa

ma le impressioni possono essere sbagliate
puoi saperlo solo tu


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Perche'*



Simy ha detto:


> non lasciare che il tempo passi inesorabile...


Perche' non abbiamo speranza? Ma io cos'ho fatto di male? 
Scusate io non ce la faccio piu'.
Da fuori vi sembrera' che la nostra storia facesse schifo. Invece era bella. 

Tutto il mondo contro. E il mondo aveva ragione e se la ghigna.

Che bella lezione che ho imparato. Conformismo.
Fuori dalle statistiche DOXA non si sopravvive.

:-(


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*La mia vita in una parola...*



Amoremio ha detto:


> questa è la sensazione che ho avuto nell'altro 3d
> (insieme a una gran rabbia per il male subito)
> e che le altre ragioni fossero schermi che mettevi a te stessa
> 
> ...


... Pappappero...
Sono un po' ... Eterodiretta. 
Un bel po'.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Perche' non abbiamo speranza? Ma io cos'ho fatto di male?
> Scusate io non ce la faccio piu'.
> Da fuori vi sembrera' che la nostra storia facesse schifo. Invece era bella.
> 
> ...


 no scusa non intendevo che non avete speranza!! assolutamente! 
è che da come scrivi sembra quasi che visto che fin'ora hai preso sempre tu le decisioni in quest'occasione tu stia aspettando che sia lui a decidere! solo per questo ti dico valuta bene la situazione e pensa bene a cosa vuoi davvero dalla vita! 

vuoi stare con lui? allora lasciati il tradimento alle spalle a vai avanti

sai già che non riuscirai a perdonarlo? allora lascialo e non far passare altro tempo


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Io mi aspettavo*



Simy ha detto:


> no scusa non intendevo che non avete speranza!! assolutamente!
> è che da come scrivi sembra quasi che visto che fin'ora hai preso sempre tu le decisioni in quest'occasione tu stia aspettando che sia lui a decidere! solo per questo ti dico valuta bene la situazione e pensa bene a cosa vuoi davvero dalla vita!
> 
> vuoi stare con lui? allora lasciati il tradimento alle spalle a vai avanti
> ...


Che lui, così come ha deciso di tradirmi, sapesse decidere dopo di lasciarmi.
Ho SPERATO che mi lasciasse. Avrei sofferto ma io mi riprendo dai tagli netti.
Invece e' tornato a canossa... Insomma botta di vita e poi di nuovo attaccato a me. 

Magari io non gli perdono questo. Magari sotto sotto io mi ero fatta il film di aver chiuso con un uomo piu' giovane, le attese, la delusione.... E annusato quel sollievo adesso tutto mi sta stretto e mi pesa.

Io non capisco me stessa. Letteralmente non so cisa provo.
Non voglio fare la patetica ma purtroppo sono stata educata in modo troppo rigido e ho smesso a 7 anni di dire "io voglio" o "io non voglio".

Ok, mi trasferisco su un forum di assistenza psichiatrica.
Grazie.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Che lui, così come ha deciso di tradirmi, sapesse decidere dopo di lasciarmi.
> Ho SPERATO che mi lasciasse. Avrei sofferto ma io mi riprendo dai tagli netti.
> Invece e' tornato a canossa... Insomma botta di vita e poi di nuovo attaccato a me.
> 
> ...


sei nel posto giusto :carneval:


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*Ma perche'*



Amoremio ha detto:


> sei nel posto giusto :carneval:


Ti parlano del principe azzurro? Ti programmanonsin da piccola a essere una brava moglie e madre, ti fanno laureare così sei pure indipendente, prendono questo bel prodotto finito e poi... Non ti dicono l'unica cosa che cobta.
Cioe' che ti spaccherai le ossa.
Anzi, che te le spaccherai da solo.

Dopo 6 mesi sto ancira qui a piangere.
Mai fatto in vita mia.

Vaffancul0 a me E pure a lui.
Due c0glioni.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei nel posto giusto :carneval:


 quoto!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Ti parlano del principe azzurro? Ti programmanonsin da piccola a essere una brava moglie e madre, ti fanno laureare così sei pure indipendente, prendono questo bel prodotto finito e poi... Non ti dicono l'unica cosa che cobta.
> Cioe' che ti spaccherai le ossa.
> Anzi, che te le spaccherai da solo.
> 
> ...


V, quel che non ammazza ingrassa (purtroppo :mexican

sta a te non lasciare che le cose ti ammazzino


----------



## VcomeVendetta (7 Febbraio 2011)

*E dire che sono magra*



Amoremio ha detto:


> V, quel che non ammazza ingrassa (purtroppo :mexican
> 
> sta a te non lasciare che le cose ti ammazzino


:rotfl:

Basta parlare di me.
Evidentemente voglio vendicarmi dandogli una moglie che non lo ama. 
Quindi mi reputo il mio stesso strumento.
E quindi e' ora che uno psicologo mi frughi nella testa, ammesso che ne sia capace.

Grazie.


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Di decidere sempre io.
> Non ne posso piu'.


Ma tu pensi di poterlo smuovere, lui, in questo senso?

Hai bisogno di collaborazione, ed in questo momento te ne deve molta...esoneriamolo pure dal discorso figli che, in questo momento, purtroppo, deve essere rimandato.
A sentirti, lui sembra una pecorella rientrata nel suo recinto ma per te, credo, non basta.


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Invece e' tornato a canossa... Insomma botta di vita e poi di nuovo attaccato a me.


Rileggevo i tuoi post.

Nel tempo hai perso stima in lui, sei una con un senso, "inculcato", di responsabilità dal quale non sai prescindere e per questo hai SPERATO che *lui* decidesse, andandosene, per entrambi.

Invece, nonostante si sia umiliato ai tuoi occhi, in passato, come adesso, "torna a canossa" per un perdono che, come tutto il resto, spetta a te.

Ma tu vuoi concederlo, o no?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Febbraio 2011)

Cara V,

da quello che leggo, dici di aver bisogno di tempo.
Prenditelo. Che sia lui a decidere, o tu, non è che devi prendere una decisione definitiva adesso.
Mettiti in stand-by, se ne senti il bisogno, se la stanchezza è troppa.
Andate avanti un pò navigando a vista, magari anche un pò alla deriva; purchè non sia per sempre, magari ti aiuterà a renderti conto di ciò che senti e di ciò che vuoi.
Il tuo punto mi sembra quello...


----------



## minnie (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Ho un disperato bisogno di parlare con persone che ci sono passate.
> Sono stanca di confrontarmi con amici che, non avendo toccato con mano, semplicemente se ne escono con frasi fatte da talk show. Chi e' per lasciarsi, chi e' per il perdono. Ma NON SANNO.
> E dopo diventa difficile rimanere amici di chi ti consigliava la strada che non hai preso.
> ...


Ciao,
non esiste una prova del fuoco. Non si può sapere cosa sarà, cosa sarai domani.
Ci vuole tanto tanto tanto tempo per perdonare. A volte non ci si riesce mai, a volte si viene nuovamente traditi.
Ricostruire non significa dimenticare. Ricostruire significa ripartire, con la consapevolezza che non la vita non è un fotoromanzo. 
Un bacio,


----------



## minnie (7 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Rileggevo i tuoi post.
> 
> Nel tempo hai perso stima in lui, sei una con un senso, "inculcato", di responsabilità dal quale non sai prescindere e per questo hai SPERATO che *lui* decidesse, andandosene, per entrambi.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Rileggevo i tuoi post.
> 
> Nel tempo hai perso stima in lui, sei una con un senso, "inculcato", di responsabilità dal quale non sai prescindere e per questo hai SPERATO che *lui* decidesse, andandosene, per entrambi.
> 
> ...


aggiungiamoci pure che non è secondario quale parte di te potrebbe volerglielo concedere
se è la parte "mamma di un figlio che forse non avro mai", non credo sarebbe da ascoltare
lui dovrebbe essere il tuo uomo 
non il surrogato di un figlio


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aggiungiamoci pure che non è secondario quale parte di te potrebbe volerglielo concedere
> se è la parte "*mamma di un figlio che forse non avro mai*", non credo sarebbe da ascoltare
> lui dovrebbe essere il tuo uomo
> non il surrogato di un figlio


Forse quell'aspetto va decontestualizzato.


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Forse quell'aspetto va decontestualizzato.


 sono d'accordo! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Forse quell'aspetto va decontestualizzato.


ho l'impressione che invece lei ci debba fare seriamente i conti


----------



## Simy (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho l'impressione che invece lei ci debba fare seriamente i conti


 non adesso forse...magari più in la.. deve ancora metabolizzare il tradimento, poi penserà anche al resto!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non adesso forse...magari più in la.. deve ancora metabolizzare il tradimento, poi penserà anche al resto!


non concordo

6 mesi sono pochi per superare ma non per incominciare a porsi domande sulle proprie dinamiche

poi certo 
per ciascuno è differente


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho l'impressione che invece lei ci debba fare seriamente i conti


Appunto!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> E' che io sono stanca.
> Vorrei per la prima volta in 6 anni non decidere, ma non decidere mi sta uccidendo. Se sto con lui mi tormento, se lo lascio mi sento in colpa come una madre che caccia di casa il figlio tossico. Allora rimango in questo limbo e mi dico "ho tutto il tempo per lasciarlo, oggi no, sono stanca".




Ma robe da matti...
Senti V...fammi un piacere...
Lascialo andare...
Diventerà il tuo Vietnam, il tuo afganistan...
Lascialo andare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Basta parlare di me.
> Evidentemente voglio vendicarmi dandogli una moglie che non lo ama.
> ...


Ti prego , no.

Resisti.


----------



## Kid (9 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Cosa mi manca di piu'? Prima ero CERTA di amarlo. Adesso lo spero, vivo sulle montagne russe.
> Io sono una persona orgogliosa, faccio fatica a perdonarmi di perdonarlo. Ero tra quelle che avrebbero consigliato "lascia quel bastardo".
> Non ho bisogno di lui economicamente, non abbiamo figli, non sono niente male e non ho paura di stare sola. Pero' inaspettatamente ho intrapreso la lunga, orribile via del perdono.
> 
> ...


Ecco questo è il dipinto della tua storia. Somiglia un pò al mio, con la differenza che io prima di averlo provato questo dolore, ho assaggiato il tradimento con le mie mani.

Non c'è nulla che possa farti capire se stai facendo la cosa giusta... o forse si: questo farti del male per perdonarlo, questa violenza che stai facendo sulla tua mente per rimanere con lui, questa cecità forzata, questa mutilazione dell'ego, forse fanno parte dell'amore.

Io rimango convinto che l'amore (tra uomo e donna) non sia per forza un sentimento "benevolo" nel vero senso del termine, il chè giustificherebbe anche le reazioni provocate nelle persone, non trovi?

Un abbraccio


----------



## VcomeVendetta (11 Febbraio 2011)

*E chi lo sa?*



Kid ha detto:


> Ecco questo è il dipinto della tua storia. Somiglia un pò al mio, con la differenza che io prima di averlo provato questo dolore, ho assaggiato il tradimento con le mie mani.
> 
> Non c'è nulla che possa farti capire se stai facendo la cosa giusta... o forse si: questo farti del male per perdonarlo, questa violenza che stai facendo sulla tua mente per rimanere con lui, questa cecità forzata, questa mutilazione dell'ego, forse fanno parte dell'amore.
> 
> ...



Io ho capito solo di non capirci piu' nulla.
Di netto e chiaro c'e' solo il mio corpo... ero una donna passionale, anche troppo, disinibita, il sesso mi faceva andare fuori di testa, lo avrei fatto sempre e ci mettevo l'anima.
Adesso..... ne farei a meno tranquillamente. Non mi piace sentire che rimango lucida..... Niente emozioni, niente testa che gira..... 

Mi manca il senso di possessione, la smania, mi manca tremendamente.
Se non torneranno so che lo lascero'. Per me il sesso e' centrale, non e' un dettaglio.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io ho capito solo di non capirci piu' nulla.
> Di netto e chiaro c'e' solo il mio corpo... ero una donna passionale, anche troppo, disinibita, il sesso mi faceva andare fuori di testa, lo avrei fatto sempre e ci mettevo l'anima.
> Adesso..... ne farei a meno tranquillamente. Non mi piace sentire che rimango lucida..... Niente emozioni, niente testa che gira.....
> 
> ...


Cioè la possessione diabolica, come dire...una dea invasata...
O il senso del possesso di lui?
Non sarai mica di quelle che ama giocare come un gatto con il topo eh?


----------



## Eliade (11 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè la possessione diabolica, come dire...una dea invasata...
> O il senso del possesso di lui?
> Non sarai mica di quelle che ama giocare come un gatto con il topo eh?


Ma che c'entra la possessione con il gioco del gatto al topo? 
Mah certi tuoi ragionamenti non li capirò mai...


Io ho inteso la possessione del corpo e dell'anima durante il rapporto, quel sentirsi piena di lui e appagata qualunque cosa si faccia insieme.
Magari quel pizzico di dominio che si esercita l'un con l'altro...ecc...ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra la possessione con il gioco del gatto al topo?
> Mah certi tuoi ragionamenti non li capirò mai...
> 
> 
> ...



Io aborrooooooooooo...
Dominio?
Ma porca miseria è na vita che lotto per spiegare che secondo me, qualsiasi rapporto d'amore è il luogo della diplomazia, del compromesso, del venirsi incontro...non del dominio...
Ma dove siamo?


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io aborrooooooooooo...
> Dominio?
> Ma porca miseria è na vita che lotto per spiegare che secondo me, qualsiasi rapporto d'amore è il luogo della diplomazia, del compromesso, del venirsi incontro...non del dominio...
> Ma dove siamo?


Ma tu sei tutto matto!! Hai seri problemi  nel seguire una discussione conte, te lo dico seriamente e con tanta simpatia....

Ma quale cavolo di diplomazia vuoi avere nel sesso???    
E di quello che stava parlando V.
Hai presente quando si sta a letto e si vuole giocare col partner stando sopra e dando prova di voler a tutti i costi condurre i giochi, lasciandoti li inerme a provare piacere, vorresti condurre tu i giochi ma non ce la fai perché ti piace troppo quello che ti sta facendo. No eh? Non hai presente..

Ma vuoi vedere ora anche per cambiare posizioni induci una discussione diplomatica e un sondaggio pubblico su che lato sia meglio girarsi per il proprio partner?

E poi scusami tanto eh, ma che c'entra che lotti da una vita per queste cose...ma dove sta scritto che se tu lotti per una cosa questa deve essere universalmente accettata(e sono stata anche gentile eh)?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma tu sei tutto matto!! Hai seri problemi  nel seguire una discussione conte, te lo dico seriamente e con tanta simpatia....
> 
> Ma quale cavolo di diplomazia vuoi avere nel sesso???
> E di quello che stava parlando V.
> ...


Ah io credo che si parlasse di amore eh?
No no ho presente quello che dici eh?
Poi appunto nelle mie lotte...sono solitario eh?
Un conte solo...al comando della corsa eh?

Si ho presente benissimo quella sensazione di inerme e di abbandono...sono così felice quando fa qualcosa anche lei e non devo sempre far tutto io...sono felice che non sai...non sai quanto...adoro eh certe iniziative femminili eh?...:carneval:

Io pensavo che a V...mancasse lui, nel senso che era il suogiocattolino da dominare...che ne so io?:carneval:


----------



## dottor manhattan (12 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io ho capito solo di non capirci piu' nulla.
> Di netto e chiaro c'e' solo il mio corpo... ero una donna passionale, anche troppo, disinibita, il sesso mi faceva andare fuori di testa, lo avrei fatto sempre e ci mettevo l'anima.
> Adesso..... ne farei a meno tranquillamente. Non mi piace sentire che rimango lucida..... Niente emozioni, niente testa che gira.....
> 
> ...


V tranquillizzati.
Sei arrivata sul forum ed hai acquisito in momenti diversi atteggiamenti diversi.

Sei entrata col tuo nick, non è quasi mai per caso che si sceglie il proprio avatar.

VperVendetta. Vendetta, come quella rivolta a tuo marito nell'intenzione di dargli una moglie che non lo ama. Lo hai detto tu.

Non starò qui a farti la filippica sull'inutilità e nocività di azioni vendicative, perché so che non è questo di cui ha bisogno.

Però dietro la vendetta, come la intendi tu, hai celato (non fraintendermi) il problema reale, il tuo conflitto. E cosi ti sei presentata, pensando che, per come avevi impostato il tutto, nessuno avrebbe potuto mettere in discussione le tue scelte. Scelte improbabili come quella di ritenere sensato incarcerarsi per punire qualcun'altro.

Personalmente non capisco solo una cosa, ovvero i motivi che ti precludono di raggiungere una scelta chiara e netta.

Tutti qui riconoscono la tua sofferenza, soprattutto nel momento in cui chiedi di smettere di parlare di te. Ma è di te che devi parlare. In questo frangente l'hai buttata sul sesso e la sua "centralità" ma a me i conti continuano a non tornare.


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> V tranquillizzati.
> Sei arrivata sul forum ed hai acquisito in momenti diversi atteggiamenti diversi.
> 
> Sei entrata col tuo nick, non è quasi mai per caso che si sceglie il proprio avatar.
> ...


 bravissimo! hai centrato perfettamente il problema! sono pienamente d'accordo con te!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> V tranquillizzati.
> Sei arrivata sul forum ed hai acquisito in momenti diversi atteggiamenti diversi.
> 
> Sei entrata col tuo nick, non è quasi mai per caso che si sceglie il proprio avatar.
> ...


Fidati noi conti...non torniamo mai.
AL massimo alfin giungiamo o nella peggior delle ipotesi veniamo tosto!


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati noi conti...non torniamo mai.
> AL massimo alfin giungiamo o nella peggior delle ipotesi veniamo tosto!


Vedo che le endorfine sono ancora alte!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Vedo che le endorfine sono ancora alte!


Si.
Stavolta faccio il botto.
Me lo sento, ho la mano vincente...
Poi mi diverto un pasto...
Mia moglie dice...Ah sei il solito che ha solo bisogno di compensazioni...
Appuntooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....
SOno solo compensazioni eh?....
Speta mi.

Vendetta...che te frega?
Vivi, XD, vivi che finisci come Daniele...e non ne vale la pena eh?


----------



## dottor manhattan (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si.
> Stavolta faccio il botto.
> Me lo sento, ho la mano vincente...
> Poi mi diverto un pasto...
> ...


Per la miseria, stai a tremila.....speriamo che il cuore regga, vista l'età. :mexican:


----------



## Kid (13 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io ho capito solo di non capirci piu' nulla.
> Di netto e chiaro c'e' solo il mio corpo... ero una donna passionale, anche troppo, disinibita, il sesso mi faceva andare fuori di testa, lo avrei fatto sempre e ci mettevo l'anima.
> Adesso..... ne farei a meno tranquillamente. Non mi piace sentire che rimango lucida..... Niente emozioni, niente testa che gira.....
> 
> ...


Io parlo per me, quindi prendila con le molle: quel senso di possessione io non l'ho più riacquisito. Sono tornate altre cose, o meglio ne sono nate delle nuove, ma la passione ahimè, quella và al 50%. Ed io ero un passionale, uno che aveva sempre bisogno di contatto, di sentire e farmi sentire. Ora nemmeno io sento più la "necessità" del sesso, ma ci ho fatto l'abitudine, se tornerà bene altrimenti... non è poi così male la lucidità sai? 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io parlo per me, quindi prendila con le molle: quel senso di possessione io non l'ho più riacquisito. Sono tornate altre cose, o meglio ne sono nate delle nuove, ma la passione ahimè, quella và al 50%. Ed io ero un passionale, uno che aveva sempre bisogno di contatto, di sentire e farmi sentire. Ora nemmeno io sento più la "necessità" del sesso, ma ci ho fatto l'abitudine, se tornerà bene altrimenti... non è poi così male la lucidità sai?
> 
> In bocca al lupo


Ma no Kid...dai se tu sapessi come ero io a 20 anni...per fortuna la mia passionalità è calata...sennò appunto ci rimettevo il cuore eh?
Mi sono detto che sono uomo, e non posso più permettermi di soffrire per cose, che in fondo, sono cose di poco conto. QUindi...ora me la spasso eh?


----------



## Kid (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no Kid...dai se tu sapessi come ero io a 20 anni...per fortuna la mia passionalità è calata...sennò appunto ci rimettevo il cuore eh?
> Mi sono detto che sono uomo, e non posso più permettermi di soffrire per cose, che in fondo, sono cose di poco conto. QUindi...ora me la spasso eh?



Eh vabbè Conte... anche per me era moooolto importante la passionalità, il sesso, il "sangue" della coppia. Però ora... non so, ha perso valore, riesco a farne a meno (non zero sia chiaro), si mi manca ma... forse tornerà col tempo.


----------



## Sabina (13 Febbraio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh vabbè Conte... anche per me era moooolto importante la passionalità, il sesso, il "sangue" della coppia. Però ora... non so, ha perso valore, riesco a farne a meno (non zero sia chiaro), si mi manca ma... forse tornerà col tempo.


Il fatto e' che potrebbe tornare, anche dopo anni, per un'altra! Ne so qualcosa...
Arrivi ad un certo punto che non t'importa poi molto della sfera sessuale, anche se quando lo fai e' molto piacevole ma il "cominciare" potresti sempre rimandarlo a domani. 
Sei stato coraggioso a fare un altro figlio con questa consapevolezza.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina;116776[COLOR="Red" ha detto:
			
		

> ]Il fatto e' che potrebbe tornare, anche dopo anni, per un'altra! Ne so qualcosa...[/COLOR]
> Arrivi ad un certo punto che non t'importa poi molto della sfera sessuale, anche se quando lo fai e' molto piacevole ma il "cominciare" potresti sempre rimandarlo a domani.
> Sei stato coraggioso a fare un altro figlio con questa consapevolezza.


Ma vuoi stare un po' zitta eh? Passerina del malaugurio:carneval::carneval::carneval:, lui sa che sarà così, ma ne ha una fifa boia.
Mio caro, altrimenti, rassegnati: questa è la minestra...
Difficile fare un incendio con l'erba bagnata eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh vabbè Conte... anche per me era moooolto importante la passionalità, il sesso, il "sangue" della coppia. Però ora... non so, ha perso valore, riesco a farne a meno (non zero sia chiaro), si mi manca ma... forse tornerà col tempo.


So di cosa parli, amico mio...lo so.
Ma se parli con lei, magari ti dice, caro, io ti voglio più marito e meno amante, vorrei che la famiglia assumesse per te un significato più profondo, abbiamo due figli da mantenere, ancora con sta storia della passione, ma non sai che si è vero, una volta c'era, ma poi sai, ehm, caro, tutte le coppie col tempo, ehm, la passione scema e ti ritrovi qui in questo pigiamoso comodo affetto, così tranquillo e rassicurante...sai tutti smettono con il sesso dopo aver fatto i figli eh? Si finisce nell'abitudine...non mi credi caro? Non ti fidi di me? No eh? Devi sempre andare a verificare?

Chiedi in giro.
APpunto, scopri che hai ragione tu e torto lei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh vabbè Conte... anche per me era moooolto importante la passionalità, il sesso, il "sangue" della coppia. Però ora... non so, ha perso valore, riesco a farne a meno (non zero sia chiaro), si mi manca ma... forse tornerà col tempo.


 devi "lottare" Kid..e non arrenderti..


----------



## Kid (14 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> devi "lottare" Kid..e non arrenderti..


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh vabbè Conte... anche per me era moooolto importante la passionalità, il sesso, il "sangue" della coppia. Però ora... non so, ha perso valore, riesco a farne a meno (non zero sia chiaro), si mi manca ma... forse tornerà col tempo.


 nei matrimoni riusciti ci sono evidenti e fisiologici  alti e bassi passionali e, chiaramente , il percorso per la nascita di un figlio può prevederne uno.
ritornerà il fuoco, kid...in più il valore aggiunto e il patrimonio pià grande del mondo : due splendidi bambini.


----------



## Kid (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> nei matrimoni riusciti ci sono evidenti e fisiologici  alti e bassi passionali e, chiaramente , il percorso per la nascita di un figlio può prevederne uno.
> ritornerà il fuoco, kid...in più il valore aggiunto e il patrimonio pià grande del mondo : due splendidi bambini.


Lo spero. Ti ringrazio.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> nei matrimoni riusciti ci sono evidenti e fisiologici  alti e bassi passionali e, chiaramente , il percorso per la nascita di un figlio può prevederne uno.
> ritornerà il fuoco, kid...in più il valore aggiunto e il patrimonio pià grande del mondo : due splendidi bambini.


Leggi bene Kid, ho proprio ragione eh? Minerva ti sta dicendo le stesse cose che ti ho detto io...
Rassegnati...è la vita...
Oppure...scegli la via della perdizione:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Leggi bene Kid, ho proprio ragione eh? Minerva ti sta dicendo le stesse cose che ti ho detto io...
> Rassegnati...è la vita...
> Oppure...scegli la via della perdizione:carneval:


rassegnati lo direi ad uno che scegliesse la perdizione, appunto. a lui dico ...non accontentarti di qualche piccolo fuocherello in nome di pruriti di bassa leva.
chiedi il meglio dalla vita





ps a me fa impazzire che sembro suor teresa ...tranne che fra me e il conte l'atea sono io ...il fedele credente è lui.
bizzarro


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> rassegnati lo direi ad uno che scegliesse la perdizione, appunto. a lui dico ...non accontentarti di qualche piccolo fuocherello in nome di pruriti di bassa leva.
> chiedi il meglio dalla vita


Ah perchè secondo te...quello sarebbe il meglio dalla vita?
Non sai che la lussuria mantiene giovani le donne?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah perchè secondo te...quello sarebbe il meglio dalla vita?
> Non sai che la lussuria mantiene giovani le donne?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 l'amore di più


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'amore di più


Ma mia cara...le mie amiche mi hanno insegnato questa massima:
" Conte, tu hai sempre la tenerezza che cammina davanti alla lussuria, ma le cose che facciamo assieme, sono cose belle!".
Così io non riesco ad essere tenero e carico di amore, senza la lussuria, e non riesco a vivere la lussuria senza amore eh?
Faccio una fatica tremenda solo con i sentimenti.
C'è modo e modo di pronunciare un ti amo...eh?
L'amore così etereo non fa per me.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...le mie amiche mi hanno insegnato questa massima:
> " Conte, tu hai sempre la tenerezza che cammina davanti alla lussuria, ma le cose che facciamo assieme, sono cose belle!".
> Così io non riesco ad essere tenero e carico di amore, senza la lussuria, e non riesco a vivere la lussuria senza amore eh?
> Faccio una fatica tremenda solo con i sentimenti.
> ...


 ma quale etereo?


----------



## dottor manhattan (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> rassegnati lo direi ad uno che scegliesse la perdizione, appunto. a lui dico ...non accontentarti di qualche piccolo fuocherello in nome di pruriti di bassa leva.
> chiedi il meglio dalla vita
> 
> ps a me fa impazzire che sembro suor teresa ...tranne che fra me e il conte *l'atea sono io ...il fedele credente è lui.*
> *bizzarro*


Quante ne combinano il senso del proibito e la necessità della privazione...

E come quando dici a qualcuno che non può fare una determinata cosa, senza motivarlo, per finire, poi, ad istigarlo.

Tu rendi conto solo a te stessa, non è affatto bizzarro, è sensato.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> rassegnati lo direi ad uno che scegliesse la perdizione, appunto. a lui dico ...non accontentarti di qualche piccolo fuocherello in nome di pruriti di bassa leva.
> chiedi il meglio dalla vita
> 
> 
> ...


Eh appunto, io non sono un santo eh?
Sono un povero pubblicano...
Suor teresa o madre Teresa?
Quella di Calcutta?
Ma signora mia, Madre Teresa, ha solo fatto quello in cui credeva.
Io nel mio piccolo, vedo la mano Divina, su certe persone, per quello che sono riuscite a fare con una povertà di mezzi spaventosa.
In altre parole ci sono persone, che hanno la grazia di vedere o sentire una certa luce.
Ritengo che ognuno di noi, abbia il suo perchè.
La grandezza di Madre Teresa è che lei ha fatto quello che sentiva giusto e buono per lei, non si è messa a giudicare e stigmatizzare chi non viveva come lei.
Casomai in ogni santo ordine ci sono delle regole, vuoi aderire allo spirito della nostra vita? Queste sono le regole...ma se senti che non fa per te, lascia perdere, soffrirai e basta.
Non si è mai posta nè come capo carismatico, nè come arruffapopoli, nè come cercatrice di adepti...ha fatto nella sua vita quello che credeva, con lo stesso spirito con cui io che so mi siedo al pianoforte.

Cosa c'entra essere atei o credenti?
Poi coloro, le quali, hanno avuto cura del mio cuore, non sono certo state, nè sono donne integerrime eh? Però hanno un cuore fantastico, come potrei non amarle? Ognuno sta bene con il proprio simile eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quante ne combinano il senso del proibito e la necessità della privazione...
> 
> E come quando dici a qualcuno che non può fare una determinata cosa, senza motivarlo, per finire, poi, ad istigarlo.
> 
> Tu rendi conto solo a te stessa, non è affatto bizzarro, è sensato.


Il senso del proibito


----------



## dottor manhattan (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il senso del proibito


No Conte, non era rivolto a te. Voleva essere una considerazione sulla fede.

Ho capito bene che hai i tuoi "credo"...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> No Conte, non era rivolto a te. Voleva essere una considerazione sulla fede.
> 
> Ho capito bene che hai i tuoi "credo"...


Ma al tempo stesso, non sono un dogmatico.
Le mie sono sempre convinzioni e mai partiti presi.
Infatti la critica più spietata che mi si rivolge è questa:
" Tu non ti fidi, hai sempre bisogno di prove, hai sempre bisogno di rassicurazioni, hai sempre bisogno di andare a verificare!".
Ma la mia idea è questa: Mi ami? Riceverò baci, coccole e carezze.
Non sberle e pugni in faccia. Capisci?
Se ricevo sberle e pugni in faccia, sono indotto a pensare che forse non mi ami veramente, di qui la necessità di andare a verificare.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (15 Febbraio 2011)

*Il senso di ESSERE POSSEDUTA*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè la possessione diabolica, come dire...una dea invasata...
> O il senso del possesso di lui?
> Non sarai mica di quelle che ama giocare come un gatto con il topo eh?


Io non desidero possedere l'uomo!!! E' bello quando, a letto, lui ti "sovrasta" con la sua forza e tu perdi la capacita' di pensare. 
Oh, a me piace così, non e' un the' per signore


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io non desidero possedere l'uomo!!! E' bello quando, a letto, lui ti "sovrasta" con la sua forza e tu perdi la capacita' di pensare.
> Oh, a me piace così, non e' un the' per signore


 ehi...tutte cariche oggi eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io non desidero possedere l'uomo!!! E' bello quando, a letto, lui ti "sovrasta" con la sua forza e tu perdi la capacita' di pensare.
> Oh, a me piace così, non e' un the' per signore


Wovl...conosco la sensazione...wovl...Wovl...wovl...
Pincy te si un maiale...wovl...a me sento tanto putana con ti...wovl...
AH bestiaccia...non le fai eh certe cosacce sporche con to mario eh?
wovl...uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Io non desidero possedere l'uomo!!! E' bello quando, a letto, lui ti "sovrasta" con la sua forza e tu perdi la capacita' di pensare.
> Oh, a me piace così, non e' un the' per signore


E poi se lei è proprio...come dire...eccentrica...ti dice...te lo dò io il the per signora...qua sotto la doccia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Wovl...conosco la sensazione...wovl...Wovl...wovl...
> Pincy te si un maiale...wovl...a me sento tanto putana con ti...wovl...
> AH bestiaccia...non le fai eh certe cosacce sporche con to mario eh?
> wovl...uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....


 swasccccccc
era un secchio dacqua fredda:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (15 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> swasccccccc
> era un secchio dacqua fredda:mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## VcomeVendetta (15 Febbraio 2011)

*Il punto (serio) era che*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi manca quella sensazione di lasciarmi andare. Sono troppo lucida adesso. Era un post serio!


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Mi manca quella sensazione di lasciarmi andare. Sono troppo lucida adesso. Era un post serio!


era proprio per portare lucidità e serietà che ho preso questo provvedimento responsabile e coraggioso della secchiata d'acqua fredda


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Mi manca quella sensazione di lasciarmi andare. Sono troppo lucida adesso. Era un post serio!


Cambia uomo no?


----------



## Kid (15 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Mi manca quella sensazione di lasciarmi andare. Sono troppo lucida adesso. Era un post serio!



Fumati uno spinello e vai dal tuo uomo. Questa è responsabilità.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (15 Febbraio 2011)

*Belle soluzioni!!!*



Kid ha detto:


> Fumati uno spinello e vai dal tuo uomo. Questa è responsabilità.


Cmq grazie!!! Ci pensero':rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (16 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> swasccccccc
> era un secchio dacqua fredda:mrgreen:


Ti ringrazio...ci voleva. :condom:


V, non mi ricordo ma da quanto tempo è successo il fatto?


----------



## VcomeVendetta (17 Febbraio 2011)

*Sei mesi*



Eliade ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio...ci voleva. :condom:
> 
> 
> V, non mi ricordo ma da quanto tempo è successo il fatto?


....... Tanto? Poco? 
E se gli proponessi di diventare una coppia aperta?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> ....... Tanto? Poco?
> E se gli proponessi di diventare una coppia aperta?


a te andrebbe?

ma soprattutto sei convinta che una scelta del genere ti piarebbe farla con lui o che non sia un modo per salvare ad ogni costo qualcosa che senti morto?

secondo me la coppia aperta (per chi la desidera) è un po' come un figlio: si può realizzare in un rapporto di massima solidità non per salvarne uno che traballa


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a te andrebbe?
> 
> ma soprattutto sei convinta che una scelta del genere ti piarebbe farla con lui o che non sia un modo per salvare ad ogni costo qualcosa che senti morto?
> 
> *secondo me la coppia aperta (per chi la desidera) è un po' come un figlio: si può realizzare in un rapporto di massima solidità non per salvarne uno che traballa*


 sono d'accordo! in questo caso secondo me sarebbe il colpo di grazia a questo rapporto!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo! in questo caso secondo me sarebbe il colpo di grazia a questo rapporto!


e magari anche questo è un modo


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e magari anche questo è un modo


 potrebbe...ma c'è bisogno davvero di una "spinta" del genere???


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> potrebbe...ma c'è bisogno davvero di una "spinta" del genere???


non mi stupisco più di niente
e non lo dico in senso deteriore
solo che ci sono momenti in cui la via trasversale è quella che più ci fa sentire di andare dritti allo scopo


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi stupisco più di niente
> e non lo dico in senso deteriore
> solo che ci sono momenti in cui la via trasversale è quella che più ci fa sentire di andare dritti allo scopo


 si è vero..ci sono casi in cui è cosi... io sinceramente però credo che V abbia già fatto la sua scelta..ma non ha il coraggio di ammetterla


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si è vero..ci sono casi in cui è cosi... io sinceramente però credo che V abbia già fatto la sua scelta..ma non ha il coraggio di ammetterla


credo anch'io
ed è per questo che sceglierebbe una via trasversale:up:


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> credo anch'io
> ed è per questo che sceglierebbe una via trasversale:up:


 :up:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


ho un'esperienza specifica nel non essere d'accordo con me stessa :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

*MAH!*

:thinking:​


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mia cara Vcome vendetta,
il turbinio di emozioni e sentimenti che stai vivendo sono comuni a tutte le persone tradite. Quando succede ci si sente distrutti da tutti i punti di vista. Io credo di vivere la tua stessa situazione, sono anche un uomo e sono stato colpito duramente da questa esperienza così traumatica. 21 ammi di matrimonio, 2 figli, sempre onesto e fedele non volevo crederci. Quando ho scoperto tutto ho fatto un tale casino che l'amante è scappato a gambe levate, mia moglie è tornata da me disperata dicendomi che aveva capito cosa stava perdendo e quanto mi amava. Dopo aver deciso di perdonarla e dopo un primo momento di euforia per averla risentita mia adesso sono preda di tutte le sensazioni che hai descritto tu all'inizio del tuo post. Problemi sessuali che non ho mai avuto in vita mia, pianti, depressione, tristezze infinite, domande a me stesso se ho fatto la cosa giusta, insomma ho capito una cosa: che il tradimento è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare alla persona amata. Sapessi quanto baratterei la perdita di un arto con il dolore del tradimento!!! Alterno momenti di grande amore a momenti di odio. Odio il disequilibrio di me stesso che questa vicenda mi ha causato. Mi tiene in piedi solo il grande amore che nutro per questa donna e la sua grande pazienza nel cercare di farsi perdonare. Mi sta vicina come non mai e sta andando da una psicologa per farsi aiutare a capire perchè è arrivata a tanto. Infine ti dico che mi sento solo in questa sofferenza perchè tutti coloro che sanno mi dicono che il tempo cancellerà tutto ma io so benissimo che non è così e vedo la mia vita condannata ad avere questo brutto ricordo che ogni volta che riaffiorerà mi farà star male anche se dentro di me ho deciso che voglio stare con lei perchè ho capito che senza di lei la mia vita sarebbe stata un inferno.
Un abbraccio di solidarietà.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> ....... Tanto? Poco?
> E se gli proponessi di diventare una coppia aperta?


La coppia aperta è per pochissimi eletti.
Moltissimi ne escono con le ossa rotte.
Richiede una protezione dell'altro immensa, una complicità da brivido. Bisogna che due persone siano veramente "compagni", ma complici come se fossero due criminali che la mettono nel culo al mondo intero. Richiede una continua conferma.
Suona così...fidati gettati da quella finestra che io ti tengo, ti prendo. Chi è membro di una coppia del genere, sa benissimo che se qualcosa va storto può sempre tornare tra le braccia dell'altro e che il loro amore è intatto. Intonso.
Bisogna arrivare in uno stadio in cui il mio piacere e il tuo piacere diventa il nostro piacere.
Richiede pure un linguaggio particolare, dei codici, delle regole, dei metacodici. Non è roba per tutti, assolutamente.

Nel tuo caso suona malissimo: pur di non perderti, mi adatto a condividerti con altre donne. Non funzionerà mai. Ti fai solo che umiliare come donna e come persona in questo modo.

Nella coppia aperta, permane uno spazio psicologico dei due, che resta inviolabile, qualsiasi cosa succeda, là nessuno entra.
Se questo spazio non c'è, non c'è neppure coppia (IMHO).

Per esempio mi sono accorto che nel mio spazio psicologico, i miei malesseri sono avvertiti da mia moglie, e lei sa come porvi rimedio, ma non lo fa per amore mio, o per amore, ma solo per non permettere all'agente inquinante di entrare in quel posto. 

Ci stiamo separando.
Eppure ci lega un nucleo. Lo zoccolo duro.
Non c'è nessuna rabbia nessun risentimento.
Io ho sempre protetto lei, lei ha sempre protetto me.

I sentimenti non proteggono le persone, le rendono molto vulnerabili.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Mia cara Vcome vendetta,
> il turbinio di emozioni e sentimenti che stai vivendo sono comuni a tutte le persone tradite. Quando succede ci si sente distrutti da tutti i punti di vista. Io credo di vivere la tua stessa situazione, sono anche un uomo e sono stato colpito duramente da questa esperienza così traumatica. 21 ammi di matrimonio, 2 figli, sempre onesto e fedele non volevo crederci. Quando ho scoperto tutto ho fatto un tale casino che l'amante è scappato a gambe levate, mia moglie è tornata da me disperata dicendomi che aveva capito cosa stava perdendo e quanto mi amava. Dopo aver deciso di perdonarla e dopo un primo momento di euforia per averla risentita mia adesso sono preda di tutte le sensazioni che hai descritto tu all'inizio del tuo post. Problemi sessuali che non ho mai avuto in vita mia, pianti, depressione, tristezze infinite, domande a me stesso se ho fatto la cosa giusta, insomma ho capito una cosa: che il tradimento è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare alla persona amata. Sapessi quanto baratterei la perdita di un arto con il dolore del tradimento!!! Alterno momenti di grande amore a momenti di odio. Odio il disequilibrio di me stesso che questa vicenda mi ha causato. Mi tiene in piedi solo il grande amore che nutro per questa donna e la sua grande pazienza nel cercare di farsi perdonare. Mi sta vicina come non mai e sta andando da una psicologa per farsi aiutare a capire perchè è arrivata a tanto. Infine ti dico che mi sento solo in questa sofferenza perchè tutti coloro che sanno mi dicono che il tempo cancellerà tutto ma io so benissimo che non è così e vedo la mia vita condannata ad avere questo brutto ricordo che ogni volta che riaffiorerà mi farà star male anche se dentro di me ho deciso che voglio stare con lei perchè ho capito che senza di lei la mia vita sarebbe stata un inferno.
> Un abbraccio di solidarietà.


Minosse ben arrivato.
Fregatene del fatto che vuoi stare con lei, pensa solo al fatto se lei vuole stare con te o meno. Questo conta.
Non possiamo stare assieme ad una persona perchè senza di lei ci sentiamo perduti.
Come fai a dire che senza di lei la tua vita sarebbe un inferno?
Quando la tua vita è diventata un inferno per una sua azione?


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Minosse ben arrivato.
> Fregatene del fatto che vuoi stare con lei, pensa solo al fatto se lei vuole stare con te o meno. Questo conta.
> Non possiamo stare assieme ad una persona perchè senza di lei ci sentiamo perduti.
> Come fai a dire che senza di lei la tua vita sarebbe un inferno?
> Quando la tua vita è diventata un inferno per una sua azione?


 parole sante conte! parole sante


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> parole sante conte! parole sante


Wovl...sono giorni che cerco di scrivere un post decente...
grazieeeeeeee...


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Wovl...sono giorni che cerco di scrivere un post decente...
> grazieeeeeeee...


 questo era perfetto! :carneval:


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

Quando ami una persona è del tutto naturale che senza di lei la tua vita possa sembrarti un inferno. Nel mio caso poi dopo 25 anni che ci conosciamo e 21 di matrimonio, non credo di dire un eresia se la mi vita senza di lei mi appare un inferno. Ci sono 25 anni di legame affettivo forte come non tenerne conto? Capisco tutti i discorsi sul fatto che bisogna bastare a se stessi etc.. ma a me fanno il solletico. Io a 52 anni voglio dare ascolto alle mie sensazioni e queste mi suggeriscono di stare con lei.
Grazie dell'accoglienza Conteprinceton


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Quando ami una persona è del tutto naturale che senza di lei la tua vita possa sembrarti un inferno. Nel mio caso poi dopo 25 anni che ci conosciamo e 21 di matrimonio, non credo di dire un eresia se la mi vita senza di lei mi appare un inferno. Ci sono 25 anni di legame affettivo forte come non tenerne conto? Capisco tutti i discorsi sul fatto che bisogna bastare a se stessi etc.. ma a me fanno il solletico. Io a 52 anni voglio dare ascolto alle mie sensazioni e queste mi suggeriscono di stare con lei.
> Grazie dell'accoglienza Conteprinceton


 ciao Minosse, 
benvenuto! capisco perfettamente quello che vuoi dire...e capisco le tue sensazioni perchè ti parlo da tradita! ma fidati vedrai che col tempo capirai cosa voleva dirti Conte... devo solo metabilizzare la cosa...
cmq noi siamo qui! se hai bisogno di sfogarti!:up:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Quando ami una persona è del tutto naturale che senza di lei la tua vita possa sembrarti un inferno. Nel mio caso poi dopo 25 anni che ci conosciamo e 21 di matrimonio, non credo di dire un eresia se la mi vita senza di lei mi appare un inferno. Ci sono *25 anni di legame affettivo* forte come non tenerne conto? Capisco tutti i discorsi sul fatto che bisogna bastare a se stessi etc.. ma a me fanno il solletico. Io a 52 anni voglio dare ascolto alle mie sensazioni e queste mi suggeriscono di stare con lei.
> Grazie dell'accoglienza Conteprinceton


25anni E' una vita ...  come e' saltata fuori la cosa, che scusa/spiegazione ti ha dato?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Quando ami una persona è del tutto naturale che senza di lei la tua vita possa sembrarti un inferno. Nel mio caso poi dopo 25 anni che ci conosciamo e 21 di matrimonio, non credo di dire un eresia se la mi vita senza di lei mi appare un inferno. Ci sono 25 anni di legame affettivo forte come non tenerne conto? Capisco tutti i discorsi sul fatto che bisogna bastare a se stessi etc.. ma a me fanno il solletico. Io a 52 anni voglio dare ascolto alle mie sensazioni e queste mi suggeriscono di stare con lei.
> Grazie dell'accoglienza Conteprinceton


Vero io la faccio troppo facile.
Non ho certo vissuto 25 anni di legame affettivo forte.
Ma ti ripeto la questione, ok, tu vuoi stare con lei, hai scelto lei, desideri stare con lei, nonostante quello che ti ha fatto, e magari se lo metti nella bilancia di tutto quanto lei ha fatto per te, magari risulta un'inezia. Come può, mi chiedo un singolo errore, un incidente di percorso, una sbandata, pregiudicare tutto? Squalificare 25 anni assieme? 
Allora sincerati di questo: lei vuole stare con te? Perchè se vuole, sa che adesso deve anche sistemare i guai che ha causato dentro di te no?


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

Grazie Simy,
vi leggo da molto tempo tempo ormai ma solo oggi ho deciso di postare. Credo di aver letto tutti i 3D e non ho ancora raccontato la mia vicenda perchè ho notato che ci sono degli utenti che spesso danno giudizi molto duri su chi tradisce a volte trascendendo in volgari epiteti. Questo a me non va bene perchè a volte tradire equivale ad una scivolata che fa male alla persona stessa che compie questo atto. Ho letto molto delle sfferenze di chi ha tradito come di coloro che hanno subito. Il fenomeno non va visto solo dando della puttana o via dicendo. A me mia moglie fa tenerezza in certi momenti e questo sentimento lo capisco solo io perchè solo io so come sno andate effettivamente le cose e solo io la conosco bene. Comunque frequentandovi può darsi che troverò la forza e la voglia di raccontarvi la mia storia, ma lo farò solo quando avrò la certezza di sentirvi vicini. In questo momento non ho bisogno di sentire giudizi negativi su mia moglie.


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero io la faccio troppo facile.
> Non ho certo vissuto 25 anni di legame affettivo forte.
> Ma ti ripeto la questione, ok, tu vuoi stare con lei, hai scelto lei, desideri stare con lei, nonostante quello che ti ha fatto, e magari se lo metti nella bilancia di tutto quanto lei ha fatto per te, magari risulta un'inezia. Come può, mi chiedo un singolo errore, un incidente di percorso, una sbandata, pregiudicare tutto? Squalificare 25 anni assieme?
> Allora sincerati di questo: lei vuole stare con te? Perchè se vuole, sa che adesso deve anche sistemare i guai che ha causato dentro di te no?


Lei in questo momento è la donna che qualsiasi uomo vorrebbe al suo fianco. Ha capito l'errore e sta facendo di tutto per far si che il nostro rapporto riprenda più forte di prima. E' stata un sbandata, di breve durata tral'altro.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Quando ami una persona è del tutto naturale che senza di lei la tua vita possa sembrarti un inferno. Nel mio caso poi dopo 25 anni che ci conosciamo e 21 di matrimonio, non credo di dire un eresia se la mi vita senza di lei mi appare un inferno. Ci sono 25 anni di legame affettivo forte come non tenerne conto? Capisco tutti i discorsi sul fatto che bisogna bastare a se stessi etc.. ma a me fanno il solletico. *Io* a 52 anni *voglio dare ascolto alle mie sensazioni e queste mi suggeriscono di stare con lei.*
> Grazie dell'accoglienza Conteprinceton


questa è una delle cose essenziali

io penso che se le tue sensazioni profonde ti dicono questo è perchè percepiscono che lei corrisponde a questo sentire

io feci così
e penso sia stata la cosa giusta 
anche se per lungo tempo qualche altra parte di me battibeccava in contuazione facendo l'avvocato del diavolo

in bocca al lupo comunque, perchè è dura


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Grazie Simy,
> vi leggo da molto tempo tempo ormai ma solo oggi ho deciso di postare. Credo di aver letto tutti i 3D e non ho ancora raccontato la mia vicenda perchè ho notato che ci sono degli utenti che spesso danno giudizi molto duri su chi tradisce a volte trascendendo in volgari epiteti. Questo a me non va bene perchè a volte tradire equivale ad una scivolata che fa male alla persona stessa che compie questo atto. Ho letto molto delle sfferenze di chi ha tradito come di coloro che hanno subito. Il fenomeno non va visto solo dando della puttana o via dicendo. A me mia moglie fa tenerezza in certi momenti e questo sentimento lo capisco solo io perchè solo io so come sno andate effettivamente le cose e solo io la conosco bene. Comunque frequentandovi può darsi che troverò la forza e la voglia di raccontarvi la mia storia, ma lo farò solo quando avrò la certezza di sentirvi vicini. In questo momento non ho bisogno di sentire giudizi negativi su mia moglie.


 ci tengo a dire che NON mi sono clonata


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Grazie Simy,
> vi leggo da molto tempo tempo ormai ma solo oggi ho deciso di postare. Credo di aver letto tutti i 3D e non ho ancora raccontato la mia vicenda perchè ho notato che ci sono degli utenti che spesso danno giudizi molto duri su chi tradisce a volte trascendendo in volgari epiteti. Questo a me non va bene perchè a volte tradire equivale ad una scivolata che fa male alla persona stessa che compie questo atto. Ho letto molto delle sfferenze di chi ha tradito come di coloro che hanno subito. Il fenomeno non va visto solo dando della puttana o via dicendo. A me mia moglie fa tenerezza in certi momenti e questo sentimento lo capisco solo io perchè solo io so come sno andate effettivamente le cose e solo io la conosco bene. Comunque frequentandovi può darsi che troverò la forza e la voglia di raccontarvi la mia storia, ma lo farò solo quando avrò la certezza di sentirvi vicini. In questo momento non ho bisogno di sentire giudizi negativi su mia moglie.


 si è vero, a volte ci sono giudizi negativi...e li hanno dati anche a me e sulla mia storia...cmq devi solo imparare a prenderli per quello che sono ovvero punti di vista dettati da "storie" che gli altri utenti hanno vissuto nel bene o nel male.
cmq quando ti sentirai di parlarne lo farai...con calma senza fretta!
ciao ciao


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

Certo che ne parlerò di questo sono sicuro. Mi scuso inoltre con Vcome vendetta per aver contaminato il suo topic con la mia storia. Ringrazio inoltre amoremio perchè penso abbia capito cosa penso e provo. 
Leggendo qua e là mi sono reso conto che ogni storia è a sè ma il dolore e le sensazioni sono comuni a tutti e l'opportunità che ci da  questo bel portale di condivisione è senza dubbio una bella cosa. Ci fa sentire un pò meno soli, ci fa capire che queste cose succedono e anche spesso e che può capitare a tutti così come una brutta malattia. Ho capito che la vita può riservarci tante belle soddisfazioni ma anche grandi sofferenze, bisogna solo trovare quello spirito di rassegnazione e soprattutto andare ad analizzare come certe cose siano potute accadere per evitare che accadano ancora sia che decidiamo di perdonare che se decidiamo di rifarci un'altra vita con un altro partner.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Certo che ne parlerò di questo sono sicuro. Mi scuso inoltre con Vcome vendetta per aver contaminato il suo topic con la mia storia. Ringrazio inoltre amoremio perchè penso abbia capito cosa penso e provo.
> Leggendo qua e là mi sono reso conto che ogni storia è a sè ma il dolore e le sensazioni sono comuni a tutti e l'opportunità che ci da questo bel portale di condivisione è senza dubbio una bella cosa. Ci fa sentire un pò meno soli, ci fa capire che queste cose succedono e anche spesso e che può capitare a tutti così come una brutta malattia. Ho capito che la vita può riservarci tante belle soddisfazioni ma anche grandi sofferenze, bisogna solo trovare quello spirito di rassegnazione e soprattutto andare ad analizzare come certe cose siano potute accadere per evitare che accadano ancora sia che decidiamo di perdonare che se decidiamo di rifarci un'altra vita con un altro partner.


 :up:


----------



## Illuso (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Certo che ne parlerò di questo sono sicuro. Mi scuso inoltre con Vcome vendetta per aver contaminato il suo topic con la mia storia. Ringrazio inoltre amoremio perchè penso abbia capito cosa penso e provo.
> Leggendo qua e là mi sono reso conto che ogni storia è a sè ma il dolore e le sensazioni sono comuni a tutti e l'opportunità che ci da questo bel portale di condivisione è senza dubbio una bella cosa. Ci fa sentire un pò meno soli, ci fa capire che queste cose succedono e anche spesso e che può capitare a tutti così come una brutta malattia. Ho capito che la vita può riservarci tante belle soddisfazioni ma anche grandi sofferenze, bisogna solo trovare quello spirito di rassegnazione e soprattutto andare ad analizzare come certe cose siano potute accadere per evitare che accadano ancora sia che decidiamo di perdonare che se decidiamo di rifarci un'altra vita con un altro partner.


Qunato tempo è passato, da che è successo?

Un abbraccio a te


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Certo che ne parlerò di questo sono sicuro. Mi scuso inoltre con Vcome vendetta per aver contaminato il suo topic con la mia storia. Ringrazio inoltre amoremio perchè penso abbia capito cosa penso e provo.
> Leggendo qua e là mi sono reso conto che ogni storia è a sè ma il dolore e le sensazioni sono comuni a tutti e l'opportunità che ci da questo bel portale di condivisione è senza dubbio una bella cosa. Ci fa sentire un pò meno soli, ci fa capire che queste cose succedono e anche spesso e che può capitare a tutti così come una brutta malattia. Ho capito che la vita può riservarci tante belle soddisfazioni ma anche grandi sofferenze, bisogna solo trovare quello spirito di rassegnazione e soprattutto andare ad analizzare come certe cose siano potute accadere per evitare che accadano ancora sia che decidiamo di perdonare che se decidiamo di rifarci un'altra vita con un altro partner.


quello che dà questo portale è di poterne parlare 
per di più, con persone che non hanno preconcetti su te e la tua coppia ma che in un modo o nell'altro "sanno"
puoi trovarci i perchè del traditore che vuole o non vuole ricostruire, quello dell'amante, quello del tradito che vuole o non vuole perdonare
e a volte li trovi anche quando non li sanno i diretti interessati


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Lei in questo momento è la donna che qualsiasi uomo vorrebbe al suo fianco. Ha capito l'errore e sta facendo di tutto per far si che il nostro rapporto riprenda più forte di prima. E' stata un sbandata, di breve durata tral'altro.


Impossibile, la idealizzi.
Se stai 25 anni assieme ad una donna, conoscerai a menadito anche il suo lato tristo no? Quello che non mette certo in gioco con chi non conosce bene no?
Mi fa piacere che tu veda in lei la donna che qualsiasi uomo vorrebbe al suo fianco, vuol dire che tu la reputi la migliore del mondo. Mi fa tenerezza sta cosa.
Ma si dai, una sbandata, l'importante è che lei è lì con te.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Certo che ne parlerò di questo sono sicuro. Mi scuso inoltre con Vcome vendetta per aver contaminato il suo topic con la mia storia. Ringrazio inoltre amoremio perchè penso abbia capito cosa penso e provo.
> Leggendo qua e là mi sono reso conto che ogni storia è a sè ma il dolore e le sensazioni sono comuni a tutti e l'opportunità che ci da  questo bel portale di condivisione è senza dubbio una bella cosa. Ci fa sentire un pò meno soli, ci fa capire che queste cose succedono e anche spesso e che può capitare a tutti così come una brutta malattia. Ho capito che la vita può riservarci tante belle soddisfazioni ma anche grandi sofferenze, bisogna solo trovare quello spirito di rassegnazione e soprattutto andare ad analizzare come certe cose siano potute accadere per evitare che accadano ancora sia che decidiamo di perdonare che se decidiamo di rifarci un'altra vita con un altro partner.


Per favore parlami della rassegnazione.
Questa cosa io la temo come la peste bubbonica.
io provo a rassegnarmi, ma mi monta la rabbia dentro. La rassegnazione provoca in me, un' enorme rabbia che non so come coprire, che non so come sfogare.
Rassegnarsi è indice di forza o di debolezza?


----------



## Sabina (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Grazie Simy,
> vi leggo da molto tempo tempo ormai ma solo oggi ho deciso di postare. Credo di aver letto tutti i 3D e non ho ancora raccontato la mia vicenda perchè ho notato che ci sono degli utenti che spesso danno giudizi molto duri su chi tradisce a volte trascendendo in volgari epiteti. Questo a me non va bene perchè a volte tradire equivale ad una scivolata che fa male alla persona stessa che compie questo atto. Ho letto molto delle sfferenze di chi ha tradito come di coloro che hanno subito. Il fenomeno non va visto solo dando della puttana o via dicendo. A me mia moglie fa tenerezza in certi momenti e questo sentimento lo capisco solo io perchè solo io so come sno andate effettivamente le cose e solo io la conosco bene. Comunque frequentandovi può darsi che troverò la forza e la voglia di raccontarvi la mia storia, ma lo farò solo quando avrò la certezza di sentirvi vicini. In questo momento non ho bisogno di sentire giudizi negativi su mia moglie.


Ciao Minosse, benvenuto! 
La vostra storia e' solo vostra e nessuno ha il diritto di giudicare tua moglie. 
Trapassa nella lettura il forte amore che provi per lei e vi auguro di riuscire a passare uniti anche questa "tempesta". 
Io che sto da questa parte posso comprendere quello che e' accaduto a lei... ma ha scelto. Non so se fosse innamorata dell'altro. Se lo era immagino che anche per lei questo non sua un periodo facile. E' come la fine di una guerra... feriti da ambo le parti che cercano aiuto...


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

Per me da quando ho scoperto son passati 6 mesi.


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per favore parlami della rassegnazione.
> Questa cosa io la temo come la peste bubbonica.
> io provo a rassegnarmi, ma mi monta la rabbia dentro. La rassegnazione provoca in me, un' enorme rabbia che non so come coprire, che non so come sfogare.
> Rassegnarsi è indice di forza o di debolezza?


A me il tradimento in un certo senso sta servendo perchè sto scoprendo di me dei lati che non conoscevo. Alcuni spiacevoli, altri no come altri ancora interessanti per me stesso. Diciamo che sto crescendo come uomo e anche il mio rapporto con mia moglie sta giovando di questo. Il nostro amore era del tipo fusionale, assolutamento poco salubre per la coppia, adesso stiamo scoprendo cosa vuol dire stare insieme nel modo giusto, salutare e forse senza questa tempesta non l'avremmo mai capito. Mia moglie sa perfettamente che non ha giustificazioni, ha sbagliato e basta, per nessuna ragione al mondo si dovrebbe tradire, piuttosto si manda a quel paese il partner prima e poi si fa quel che si vuole. Però credo che a dirla sia facile ma quando il destino ci si mette in mezzo sa fare anche brutti scherzi. La rassegnazione credo sia un punto di forza. Abbandonare tutto è sicuramente la via più semplice mentre è restare che è difficile perchè restare significa combattere e quando combatti devi anche essere consapevole della tua forza altrimenti ti ritiri. Personalmente quando mia moglie è tornata da me affranta ho deciso di riprovarci con un ragionamentoche mi aiuta tanto: a 52 anni avrei dovuto rifarmi una vita con qualche altra invece ho deciso di rifarmela con lei. Ho un sacco di vantaggi in questo: ci conosciamo, abbiamo dei figli che hanno bisogno di noi, abbiamo degli interessi economici comuni, e sicuramente un lungo legame affettivo. Forse salteremo il periodo d'innamoramento ma tutti sappiamo che quello ha una durata ben definita dopodichè saltano fuori le differenze e le stanchezze che spesso portano alle crisi. Bene noi abbiamo  il vantaggio di essere già oltre tutto questo. Diciamo che abbiamo ristrutturato il nostro amore. può sembrare bizzarro tutto questo ma a me serve molto.


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Minosse, benvenuto!
> La vostra storia e' solo vostra e nessuno ha il diritto di giudicare tua moglie.
> Trapassa nella lettura il forte amore che provi per lei e vi auguro di riuscire a passare uniti anche questa "tempesta".
> Io che sto da questa parte posso comprendere quello che e' accaduto a lei... ma ha scelto. Non so se fosse innamorata dell'altro. Se lo era immagino che anche per lei questo non sua un periodo facile. E' come la fine di una guerra... feriti da ambo le parti che cercano aiuto...


Ciao Sabina grazie del benvenuto. Secondo te si può parlare d'amore in una storia clandestina durata 4 mesi con un uomo lontano 800 chilometri, conosciuto su facebook, con il quale si è vista 3 volte e che alla prima difficoltà è scappato via come un vigliacco? Dimmelo tu...!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> A me il tradimento in un certo senso sta servendo perchè sto scoprendo di me dei lati che non conoscevo. Alcuni spiacevoli, altri no come altri ancora interessanti per me stesso. Diciamo che sto crescendo come uomo e anche il mio rapporto con mia moglie sta giovando di questo. Il nostro amore era del tipo fusionale, assolutamento poco salubre per la coppia, adesso stiamo scoprendo cosa vuol dire stare insieme nel modo giusto, salutare e forse senza questa tempesta non l'avremmo mai capito. Mia moglie sa perfettamente che non ha giustificazioni, ha sbagliato e basta, per nessuna ragione al mondo si dovrebbe tradire, piuttosto si manda a quel paese il partner prima e poi si fa quel che si vuole. Però credo che a dirla sia facile ma quando il destino ci si mette in mezzo sa fare anche brutti scherzi. La rassegnazione credo sia un punto di forza. Abbandonare tutto è sicuramente la via più semplice mentre è restare che è difficile perchè restare significa combattere e quando combatti devi anche essere consapevole della tua forza altrimenti ti ritiri. Personalmente quando mia moglie è tornata da me affranta ho deciso di riprovarci con un ragionamentoche mi aiuta tanto: a 52 anni avrei dovuto rifarmi una vita con qualche altra invece ho deciso di rifarmela con lei. Ho un sacco di vantaggi in questo: ci conosciamo, abbiamo dei figli che hanno bisogno di noi, abbiamo degli interessi economici comuni, e sicuramente un lungo legame affettivo. Forse salteremo il periodo d'innamoramento ma tutti sappiamo che quello ha una durata ben definita dopodichè saltano fuori le differenze e le stanchezze che spesso portano alle crisi. Bene noi abbiamo  il vantaggio di essere già oltre tutto questo. Diciamo che abbiamo ristrutturato il nostro amore. può sembrare bizzarro tutto questo ma a me serve molto.


Grazie. Bellissimo questo scritto, me lo copio sto post,
Ti invidio il tuo essere già oltre a tutto questo.


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

Caro Conte, il perdono di un tradimento è un lungo viaggio pieno d'insidie, mi sento un pò come Ulisse. Spero alla fine del viaggio di tornare in Patria e ritrovare la gioa e la serenità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> A me il tradimento in un certo senso sta servendo perchè sto scoprendo di me dei lati che non conoscevo. Alcuni spiacevoli, altri no come altri ancora interessanti per me stesso. Diciamo che sto crescendo come uomo e anche il mio rapporto con mia moglie sta giovando di questo. Il nostro amore era del tipo fusionale, assolutamento poco salubre per la coppia, adesso stiamo scoprendo cosa vuol dire stare insieme nel modo giusto, salutare e forse senza questa tempesta non l'avremmo mai capito.* Mia moglie sa perfettamente che non ha giustificazioni, ha sbagliato e basta, per nessuna ragione al mondo si dovrebbe tradire, piuttosto si manda a quel paese il partner prima e poi si fa quel che si vuole*. Però credo che a dirla sia facile ma quando il destino ci si mette in mezzo sa fare anche brutti scherzi. La rassegnazione credo sia un punto di forza. *Abbandonare tutto è sicuramente la via più semplice* mentre è restare che è difficile perchè restare significa combattere e quando combatti devi anche essere consapevole della tua forza altrimenti ti ritiri. Personalmente quando mia moglie è tornata da me affranta ho deciso di riprovarci con un ragionamentoche mi aiuta tanto: a 52 anni avrei dovuto rifarmi una vita con qualche altra invece ho deciso di rifarmela con lei. Ho un sacco di vantaggi in questo: ci conosciamo, abbiamo dei figli che hanno bisogno di noi, abbiamo degli interessi economici comuni, e sicuramente un lungo legame affettivo. Forse salteremo il periodo d'innamoramento ma tutti sappiamo che quello ha una durata ben definita dopodichè saltano fuori le differenze e le stanchezze che spesso portano alle crisi. Bene noi abbiamo  il vantaggio di essere già oltre tutto questo. Diciamo che abbiamo ristrutturato il nostro amore. può sembrare bizzarro tutto questo ma a me serve molto.


Sei sicuro che tua moglie la pensi così?
Personalmente non so come fate ad essere così sicuri dei pensieri degli altri

Non è detto che lasciare sia la cosa più facile, dici tu stesso che ci sono dei vantaggi a restare


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che tua moglie la pensi così?
> Personalmente non so come fate ad essere così sicuri dei pensieri degli altri
> 
> Non è detto che lasciare sia la cosa più facile, dici tu stesso che ci sono dei vantaggi a restare


Vera anche questa, questa me la segno, sei davvero tagliente stasera eh? Lucida...:up:


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara, lasciare porta ad una serenità prima che perdonare, questa ultima via è dolorosa...e sinceramente per esempio io sono per andarmene via a prescindere dopo aver passato per due volte quel dolore.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (18 Febbraio 2011)

*Ma sai cosa ti dico?*



minosse ha detto:


> Mia cara Vcome vendetta,
> Alterno momenti di grande amore a momenti di odio. Odio il disequilibrio di me stesso che questa vicenda mi ha causato.
> 
> Infine ti dico che mi sento solo in questa sofferenza perchè tutti coloro che sanno mi dicono che il tempo cancellerà tutto ma io so benissimo che non è così e vedo la mia vita condannata ad avere questo brutto ricordo che ogni volta che riaffiorerà mi farà star male anche se dentro di me ho deciso che voglio stare con lei perchè ho capito che senza di lei la mia vita sarebbe stata un inferno.
> Un abbraccio di solidarietà.


Che il vero danno a LUNGO termine e' che non si e' piu' il centro di se' stessi. Quando hai i cornini IL TRADITORE diventa il protagonista del tuo film. Tu non pensi piu' a te stesso, ti chiedi Lo perdono o no? Lui mi ama o no? Gli controllo o no la mail? Lo rifara' o no?

Tu, tradito/a, non esisti piu'. Non ti occupi piu' di te stesso.
Ed e' sbagliato.
Pur con alti e bassi, io sto smettendo di chiedermi se lo perdonero' mai davvero, se sto facendo la cosa giusta o no.

Sto tornando a occuparmi DI ME, mio marito va sullo sfondo, come e' GIUSTO E SANO che sia. Anzi, sbagliavo io a idealizzarlo.

Gli voglio BENE, al contempo lo ODIO, ma questo ha un'importanza relativa. 
Il tempo passato a controllare lui ora lo passo a CORRERE al parco, il tempo dedicato alle pipp3 mentali su di lui ora lo passo ad aprire una nuova attivita' in proprio (finalmente non saro' piu' una DIPENDENTE).

E poi si vedra'. Ma e' il MIO film. Non il suo.


----------



## VcomeVendetta (18 Febbraio 2011)

*Anche per me sono sei mesi!!!*



minosse ha detto:


> Per me da quando ho scoperto son passati 6 mesi.


Scusa la battutaccia ma... Non e' che abbiamo qualcosa in comune?
Un abbraccio!


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Che il vero danno a LUNGO termine e' che non si e' piu' il centro di se' stessi. Quando hai i cornini IL TRADITORE diventa il protagonista del tuo film. Tu non pensi piu' a te stesso, ti chiedi Lo perdono o no? Lui mi ama o no? Gli controllo o no la mail? Lo rifara' o no?
> 
> Tu, tradito/a, non esisti piu'. Non ti occupi piu' di te stesso.
> Ed e' sbagliato.
> ...


Tornerai ad essere protagonista della tua vita, vedrai. Alla fine si rivela sempre la strada più giusta, tanto che sembra quasi fisiologica.

Effettivamente 6 mesi sono troppo pochi e i sentimenti contrastanti che vivi (sconforto, percezione di se, vendetta, perdono) sono più che comprensibili.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina grazie del benvenuto. Secondo te si può parlare d'amore in una storia clandestina durata 4 mesi con un uomo lontano 800 chilometri, conosciuto su facebook, con il quale si è vista 3 volte e che alla prima difficoltà è scappato via come un vigliacco? Dimmelo tu...!!


alcune considerazioni su ciò che scrivi:
1. che lui sia scappato è secondario: anzi, a ben vedere, potrebbe farti male pensare "e se invece lui ..."
2. che fosse lontano è un bene ora, e si potrebbe anche pensare che tua moglie nel "trovarsi" quest'uomo abbia inconsapevolmente scelto una vicenda di impossibile realizzazione
3. il numero di incontri è irrilevante: può essere vero, ma anche non lo fosse è difficile che lo ammettano

la "fuga" di lui è stata dovuta alla tua scoperta?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alcune considerazioni su ciò che scrivi:
> 1. che lui sia scappato è secondario: anzi, a ben vedere, potrebbe farti male pensare "e se invece lui ..."
> 2. che fosse lontano è un bene ora, e si potrebbe anche pensare che tua moglie nel "trovarsi" quest'uomo abbia inconsapevolmente scelto una vicenda di impossibile realizzazione
> 3.* il numero di incontri è irrilevante: può essere vero, ma anche non lo fosse è difficile che lo ammettano*
> ...


 
 Quoto.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alcune considerazioni su ciò che scrivi:
> 1. che lui sia scappato è secondario: anzi, a ben vedere, potrebbe farti male pensare "e se invece lui ..."
> 2. che fosse lontano è un bene ora, e si potrebbe anche pensare che tua moglie nel "trovarsi" quest'uomo abbia inconsapevolmente scelto una vicenda di impossibile realizzazione
> 3. il numero di incontri è irrilevante: può essere vero, ma anche non lo fosse è difficile che lo ammettano
> ...


ma anche se il traditore ha sclto la storia irrealizzabile, l'ha "vissuta" pochissimo e è stato li a troncarla
resta
(forse addirittura a maggior ragione)
la domanda fondamentale:
perchè?
qual'era il motivo reale o percepito per iniziarla?
quale l'esigenza che sentiva di dover soddisfare o la carenza da colmare?


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alcune considerazioni su ciò che scrivi:
> 1. che lui sia scappato è secondario: anzi, a ben vedere, potrebbe farti male pensare "e se invece lui ..."
> 2. che fosse lontano è un bene ora, e si potrebbe anche pensare che tua moglie nel "trovarsi" quest'uomo abbia inconsapevolmente scelto una vicenda di impossibile realizzazione
> 3. il numero di incontri è irrilevante: può essere vero, ma anche non lo fosse è difficile che lo ammettano
> ...


 :up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Che il vero danno a LUNGO termine e' che non si e' piu' il centro di se' stessi. Quando hai i cornini IL TRADITORE diventa il protagonista del tuo film. Tu non pensi piu' a te stesso, ti chiedi Lo perdono o no? Lui mi ama o no? Gli controllo o no la mail? Lo rifara' o no?
> 
> Tu, tradito/a, non esisti piu'. Non ti occupi piu' di te stesso.
> Ed e' sbagliato.
> ...


 
:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

PS 
scusate lo spezzettamento del post
ho problemi di connessione, credo


----------



## minosse (18 Febbraio 2011)

Non ne sono sicuro al 100% ma le statistiche dimostrano questo. Quando è la donna a tradire gli uomini hanno più difficoltà a perdonare e per questo nella stragande maggioranza abbandonano e non dimenticare che tra questi molti compiono anche delle stragi. Te lo dico perchè sono un uomo e il turbinio di sentimenti negativi li conosco molto bene, è una vera e propria lotta con se stessi.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Non ne sono sicuro al 100% ma le statistiche dimostrano questo. Quando è la donna a tradire gli uomini hanno più difficoltà a perdonare e per questo nella stragande maggioranza abbandonano e non dimenticare che tra questi molti compiono anche delle stragi. Te lo dico perchè sono un uomo e il turbinio di sentimenti negativi li conosco molto bene, è una vera e propria lotta con se stessi.


non credo sia del tutto corretto

spannometricamente si rompono di più le coppie in cui il tradimento è della donna perchè le donne se tradiscono sono, in percentuale maggiore, più determinate a chiudere il precedente rapporto


----------



## minosse (18 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Scusa la battutaccia ma... Non e' che abbiamo qualcosa in comune?
> Un abbraccio!


Chissà...???? Posso darti un piccolo indizio poi mi farai sapere: io e la moglie del traditore ci siamo incontrati in un aeroporto. Ti ho detto tutto.


----------



## Sabina (18 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina grazie del benvenuto. Secondo te si può parlare d'amore in una storia clandestina durata 4 mesi con un uomo lontano 800 chilometri, conosciuto su facebook, con il quale si è vista 3 volte e che alla prima difficoltà è scappato via come un vigliacco? Dimmelo tu...!!


Certo no.... una sbandata in un suo momento di crisi....


----------



## minosse (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo sia del tutto corretto
> 
> spannometricamente si rompono di più le coppie in cui il tradimento è della donna perchè le donne se tradiscono sono, in percentuale maggiore, più determinate a chiudere il precedente rapporto


Stai parlando di un altro genere di tradimento e su questo sono d'accordo con te. Io parlo della persona che torna sui suoi passi. Quando è l'uomo a ritornare le donne sono più propense al perdono dell'uomo. Non lo dico io bada bene lo dicono gli esperti del settore e le statistiche.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Chissà...???? Posso darti un piccolo indizio poi mi farai sapere: io e la moglie del traditore ci siamo incontrati in un aeroporto. Ti ho detto tutto.


Come nel film con Harrison Ford e Kristin Scott Thomas: Destini Incrociati


----------



## Sabina (18 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Caro Conte, il perdono di un tradimento è un lungo viaggio pieno d'insidie, mi sento un pò come Ulisse. Spero alla fine del viaggio di tornare in Patria e ritrovare la gioa e la serenità.


Ulisse  non resta a Itaca... riparte...


----------



## minosse (18 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Che il vero danno a LUNGO termine e' che non si e' piu' il centro di se' stessi. Quando hai i cornini IL TRADITORE diventa il protagonista del tuo film. Tu non pensi piu' a te stesso, ti chiedi Lo perdono o no? Lui mi ama o no? Gli controllo o no la mail? Lo rifara' o no?
> 
> Tu, tradito/a, non esisti piu'. Non ti occupi piu' di te stesso.
> Ed e' sbagliato.
> ...


Credo che tu sia sulla strada giusta. Il percorso migliore credo sia proprio questo. L'annullamento di se stessi quando si è vittima di un tradimento alla lunga è la cosa che fa soffrire quanto l'atto in se. Io ancora a questa fase non sono arrivato ma credo di aver imboccato quella strada e il fatto che anche tu ci sia riuscita mi conforta tanto.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Credo che tu sia sulla strada giusta. Il percorso migliore credo sia proprio questo. L'annullamento di se stessi quando si è vittima di un tradimento alla lunga è la cosa che fa soffrire quanto l'atto in se. Io ancora a questa fase non sono arrivato ma credo di aver imboccato quella strada e il fatto che anche tu ci sia riuscita mi conforta tanto.


io ci sono arrivata più tardi


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> *Stai parlando di un altro genere di tradimento* e su questo sono d'accordo con te. Io parlo della persona che torna sui suoi passi. Quando è l'uomo a ritornare le donne sono più propense al perdono dell'uomo. Non lo dico io bada bene lo dicono gli esperti del settore e le statistiche.


ho voluto parlare del tradimento in generale perchè, se ti fosse sfuggito questo discrimine nei tradimenti femminili, tu potessi avere anche questo, pur minimo, elemento di valutazione


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Chissà...???? Posso darti un piccolo indizio poi mi farai sapere: io e la moglie del traditore ci siamo incontrati in un aeroporto. Ti ho detto tutto.


e lei sapeva?
e tua moglie sapeva che l'avresti incontrata?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come nel film con Harrison Ford e Kristin Scott Thomas: Destini Incrociati


O.T. Ho visto quel film una decina di volte.....lo so ho qualche problema


----------



## VcomeVendetta (22 Febbraio 2011)

*Anch'io*



minosse ha detto:


> Credo che tu sia sulla strada giusta. Il percorso migliore credo sia proprio questo. L'annullamento di se stessi quando si è vittima di un tradimento alla lunga è la cosa che fa soffrire quanto l'atto in se. Io ancora a questa fase non sono arrivato ma credo di aver imboccato quella strada e il fatto che anche tu ci sia riuscita mi conforta tanto.


Ho cambiato prospettiva su come vivere il rapporto a due. Certo, arrivarci dopo una BOTTA come questa e' brutto ma... inutile guardarsi indietro. 
Ovviamente siamo nella fase in cui lui insegue me e vuole recuperare, mi godo il sano distacco con cui osservo tutto quello che accade.
Prima stavo con lui in nome di un "atto di fede" iniziale, ora lo scelgo o lo scarto ogni giorno. Ci sono mattine in cui lo adoro e altre in cui prendo le distanze.
Alla fine il mondo e' iniziato grazie a un serpente e a una disobbedienza. Meno bello del paradiso ma piu' vero.
Sto meglio, e mi concentro solo su questo.


----------



## minosse (22 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Ho cambiato prospettiva su come vivere il rapporto a due. Certo, arrivarci dopo una BOTTA come questa e' brutto ma... inutile guardarsi indietro.
> Ovviamente siamo nella fase in cui lui insegue me e vuole recuperare, mi godo il sano distacco con cui osservo tutto quello che accade.
> Prima stavo con lui in nome di un "atto di fede" iniziale, ora lo scelgo o lo scarto ogni giorno. Ci sono mattine in cui lo adoro e altre in cui prendo le distanze.
> Alla fine il mondo e' iniziato grazie a un serpente e a una disobbedienza. Meno bello del paradiso ma piu' vero.
> Sto meglio, e mi concentro solo su questo.


Grazie....mi sento meno solo adesso perchè le sensazioni che descrivi le provo anch'io, forse tu sei leggermente più avanti di me ma sento che ci sto arrivando anch'io.


----------



## minosse (22 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e lei sapeva?
> e tua moglie sapeva che l'avresti incontrata?


Lei sospettava ma non pensava che fossero arrivati al tradimento vero e proprio.
Mia moglie non sapeva che sarei andato, l'ha saputo subito dopo.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Lei sospettava ma non pensava che fossero arrivati al tradimento vero e proprio.
> Mia moglie non sapeva che sarei andato, l'ha saputo subito dopo.


posso sapere che conseguenze ritieni abbia avuto questo colloquio, da entrambe le parti, per quanto ti consta?


----------



## minosse (24 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> posso sapere che conseguenze ritieni abbia avuto questo colloquio, da entrambe le parti, per quanto ti consta?


La moglie gli ha dato una girata, lui si è spaventato a morte, ha avuto paura di perderla ed è sparito dalla mia. Un classico...!! Mia moglie si è ritrovata con un pugno di mosche, ha capito di essere stata ingannata e dopo avermi perso si è accorta del mio valore, si è accorta che stava perdendo tutto e lì ha capito che il suo sentimento per me non era finito, insomma mi ha ritrovato nel suo cuore. Adesso non fa che ripetersi di aver fatto una grande cazzata, non si da pace per la sofferenza a cui mi ha costretto. Abbiamo cominciato un grande cammino di ricostruzione analizzando passo passo tutto ciò che può averci portato ad una crisi che ha causato questo. In questi casi le strade sono due: o vai via o rimani e cerchi di ricostruire nella sofferenza, se ci riesci forse il rapporto trae nuova linfa e può anche migliorare. Io lo spero perchè amo mia moglie e la mia famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> La moglie gli ha dato una girata, lui si è spaventato a morte, ha avuto paura di perderla ed è sparito dalla mia. Un classico...!! Mia moglie si è ritrovata con un pugno di mosche, ha capito di essere stata ingannata e dopo avermi perso si è accorta del mio valore, si è accorta che stava perdendo tutto e lì ha capito che il suo sentimento per me non era finito, insomma mi ha ritrovato nel suo cuore. Adesso non fa che ripetersi di aver fatto una grande cazzata, non si da pace per la sofferenza a cui mi ha costretto. Abbiamo cominciato un grande cammino di ricostruzione analizzando passo passo tutto ciò che può averci portato ad una crisi che ha causato questo. In questi casi le strade sono due: o vai via o rimani e cerchi di ricostruire nella sofferenza, se ci riesci forse il rapporto trae nuova linfa e può anche migliorare. Io lo spero perchè amo mia moglie e la mia famiglia.


Posso farti una domanda?
Se tua moglie avesse giocato la partita in maniera a carte scoperte come avresti reagito?
Lei ti dice...voglio levarmi uno sfizio, un capriccio perchè ho incontrato uno che mi intriga...saresti stato capace di viverlo come un giochino erotico tra voi due, facendo in modo, che è l'altro a non sapere che tu sai...o ci sarebbe stato ugualmente dolore? In fondo sarebbe stata una grande egoista, mettendo in secondo piano te per un attimo...ma...


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> La moglie gli ha dato una girata, lui si è spaventato a morte, ha avuto paura di perderla ed è sparito dalla mia. Un classico...!! Mia moglie si è ritrovata con un pugno di mosche, ha capito di essere stata ingannata e dopo avermi perso si è accorta del mio valore, si è accorta che stava perdendo tutto e lì ha capito che il suo sentimento per me non era finito, insomma mi ha ritrovato nel suo cuore. Adesso non fa che ripetersi di aver fatto una grande cazzata, non si da pace per la sofferenza a cui mi ha costretto. Abbiamo cominciato un grande cammino di ricostruzione analizzando passo passo tutto ciò che può averci portato ad una crisi che ha causato questo. In questi casi le strade sono due: o vai via o rimani e cerchi di ricostruire nella sofferenza, se ci riesci forse il rapporto trae nuova linfa e può anche migliorare. Io lo spero perchè amo mia moglie e la mia famiglia.


Ok, alla faccia di quelli che dicono che non bisogna dirlo all'altro cornuto. Bhe adesso è una possibilità da non scartare quella, no???  Bravo.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, alla faccia di quelli che dicono che non bisogna dirlo all'altro cornuto. Bhe adesso è una possibilità da non scartare quella, no??? Bravo.


 
dan, nessuno ha mai negato che dicendolo si possa ottenere ciò che minosse ha ottenuto
le considerazioni che spingono alcuni a ritenere che si meglio evitare sono perlopiù diverse


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dan, nessuno ha mai negato che dicendolo si possa ottenere ciò che minosse ha ottenuto
> le considerazioni che spingono alcuni a ritenere che si meglio evitare sono perlopiù diverse


Allora, è vero che noi dicendolo all'altra persona potremmo creare del dolore, è evidente, ma è anche vero che noi dobbiamo fare quanto sia meglio per noi stessi. Se dicendolo poniamo le basi per salvare il salvabile, allora queste dinamiche non sono sbagliate.
E' sbagliato dirlo per vendetta all'altro, ma è giusto comunque dirglielo per se stessi.
Amoremio, lo sai benissimo che le storie tra amanti naufragano al primo problema.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, è vero che noi dicendolo all'altra persona potremmo creare del dolore, è evidente, ma è anche vero che noi dobbiamo fare quanto sia meglio per noi stessi. Se dicendolo poniamo le basi per salvare il salvabile, allora queste dinamiche non sono sbagliate.
> E' sbagliato dirlo per vendetta all'altro, ma è giusto comunque dirglielo per se stessi.
> Amoremio, lo sai benissimo che le storie tra amanti naufragano al primo problema.


son scelte


----------



## melania (4 Marzo 2011)

Ciao, io sono nuova ..cioè veramente finora avevo solo letto, senza mai scrivere. Nessuno qui mi conosce ancora, dico solo che se ci sono due file distinte, quella dei traditori e quella dei traditi, io sono nella seconda. Sto raccogliendo le idee per raccontare la mia storia, però volevo dirti che mi sembra di conoscerti..perché ho rivissuto in parte, leggendo i tuoi post, quello che è successo a me. Ti dico solo che anche mio marito ha problemi di sterilità e quella scelta così bella e importante che qualcuno qui ti ha consigliato noi l'abbiamo fatta. Anni fa adottammo un bimbo, che ora è un adolescente. Questa è una delle poche cose della mia vita che rifarei...


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao, io sono nuova ..cioè veramente finora avevo solo letto, senza mai scrivere. Nessuno qui mi conosce ancora, dico solo che se ci sono due file distinte, quella dei traditori e quella dei traditi, io sono nella seconda. Sto raccogliendo le idee per raccontare la mia storia, però volevo dirti che mi sembra di conoscerti..perché ho rivissuto in parte, leggendo i tuoi post, quello che è successo a me. Ti dico solo che anche mio marito ha problemi di sterilità e quella scelta così bella e importante che qualcuno qui ti ha consigliato noi l'abbiamo fatta. Anni fa adottammo un bimbo, che ora è un adolescente. Questa è una delle poche cose della mia vita che rifarei...










:up:


:victory:​


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao, io sono nuova ..cioè veramente finora avevo solo letto, senza mai scrivere. Nessuno qui mi conosce ancora, dico solo che se ci sono due file distinte, quella dei traditori e quella dei traditi, io sono nella seconda. Sto raccogliendo le idee per raccontare la mia storia, però volevo dirti che mi sembra di conoscerti..perché ho rivissuto in parte, leggendo i tuoi post, quello che è successo a me. Ti dico solo che anche mio marito ha problemi di sterilità e quella scelta così bella e importante che qualcuno qui ti ha consigliato noi l'abbiamo fatta. Anni fa adottammo un bimbo, che ora è un adolescente. Questa è una delle poche cose della mia vita che rifarei...


 Benvenuta!
quando vorrai...e avrai raccolto le idee...noi siamo qui!


----------

